# Garmin Fenix 3



## 021411

Wow is all I can say. I saw the pre-orders for them today. The F3 looks like it can do what the 920XT can do with the addition of nav stuff. Your thoughts?


----------



## gaijin

021411 said:


> Your thoughts?


I just ordered the fenix 3 Sapphire.

'nuff said.


----------



## 021411

The case design is definitely attractive. I HAD a 920XT on backorder.. lol Now the waiting begins..


----------



## gaijin

Here's a better pic of the available fenix 3 models:


----------



## 021411

Here's DCR's initial hands-on review. Hands-on with Garmin's new Fenix3 multisport GPS watch with color screen | DC Rainmaker
I just pulled the trigger and pre-ordered the gray w/ HR bundle. Can't wait to see detailed reviews when more bloggers/gear reviewers get their hands on them.


----------



## 021411




----------



## avatar1

Very nice, design-wise. Bummer they dropped some extended navigational functions, compared to Fenix 1 and 2, though... ( http://www.pocketnavigation.de/2015/01/vorstellung-garmin-fenix3/4/ )

I'll probably stick to my 1st gen. and see how it evolves.


----------



## keithy

Fenix 3 definitely looks very good, and highly tempting.

But for me, I'll wait to see what the Garmin Epix looks/works like - Hands-on with the Garmin Epix GPS mapping & multisport watch | DC Rainmaker

It suits my use for a hiking companion with the ability to add mapping a plus for me.


----------



## ecbuxton

I've had my fenix2 for just over a week and I like it a lot. What I do miss is the luminous hands of my Casio 5100. It has a good backlight but I like being able to look without pressing a button. I see the 3 has an analog face available. If they could mimic lume I would be hooked.


----------



## randb

I like it a lot but am a bit dubious about being an early adopter given the software issues with the fenix 1 & 2. I'm also a bit peaved as I literally just bought a fenix 2.


----------



## cal..45

ecbuxton said:


> I've had my fenix2 for just over a week and I like it a lot. What I do miss is the luminous hands of my Casio 5100. It has a good backlight but I like being able to look without pressing a button. I see the 3 has an analog face available. If they could mimic lume I would be hooked.


I think the analog face of the Fenix 3 is not real, but simply a digital option just like a smart watch. You can set the backlight however to "always on", not sure how much battery this willl drain in the lowest setting but at least you don't have to press the light button in darkness.

cheers


----------



## 021411

randb said:


> I like it a lot but am a bit dubious about being an early adopter given the software issues with the fenix 1 & 2. I'm also a bit peaved as I literally just bought a fenix 2.


Yeah I read that was an annoyance with Garmin consumers kind of like the release of the Tactix and F2 within a few months of each other although the Tactix was supposed to marketed towards the freedom fighters. I guess one could throw the 920XT in the mix and now here comes the F3 and Epix.

If I didn't do any other sport but hike and occasionally run, the Epix would be ideal for me as the mapping feature would be very useful. But since I'm an all around kind of outdoorsman, the F3 fits the bill. 
I recently bought a Tactix so that's up in the air right now. Thankfully the store I bought it at has generous 1 year return policy.


----------



## randb

I will no doubt buy the 3 but am going to enjoy my 2 for a while and wait for any bugs to be ironed out of thr 3.


----------



## gaijin

randb said:


> I will no doubt buy the 3 but am going to enjoy my 2 for a while and wait for any bugs to be ironed out of thr 3.


Where's the fun in that?

I'm going to be enjoying my fenix, tactix, fenix 2 and fenix 2 SE *WHILE* I help work the bugs out of my fenix 3 Sapphire.

What can I say? I'm a WIS ;-)


----------



## 021411

^ I wish I had that mentality. I can keep my Tactix but it wouldn't get any wrist time. So it looks like I'll probably end up getting rid of it. It would just be redundant for me at least.


----------



## randb

gaijin said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> I'm going to be enjoying my fenix, tactix, fenix 2 and fenix 2 SE *WHILE* I help work the bugs out of my fenix 3 Sapphire.
> 
> What can I say? I'm a WIS ;-)


I know what you mean unfortunately funds aren't available at the moment. If they were I would be just like you. Enjoy your 3 and keep us all up to date which will inevitably encourage me to buy a new 3.


----------



## groot64

There is only one wake up alarm in the fenix 3. I hope there will be some more in the future. The fenix and tactix you can add more alarms.


----------



## Artivis

gaijin said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> I'm going to be enjoying my fenix, tactix, fenix 2 and fenix 2 SE *WHILE* I help work the bugs out of my fenix 3 Sapphire.
> 
> What can I say? I'm a WIS ;-)


Almost like me.. except I have only fenix and ambit 3 as backups ;-)

I did preorder the Fenix 3 Sapphire because I just love the looks  .. and if Garmin lives up to the promises of accuracy and functionality then I might even sell my Ambit ;-)

For now the lack of basemap is the biggest drawback for me but maybe somehow it can be fixed by IQ apps.. if not I can still live with that.


----------



## gaijin

groot64 said:


> There is only one wake up alarm in the fenix 3. I hope there will be some more in the future. The fenix and tactix you can add more alarms.


Do you have a source for that info? I have not found any details about the alarms yet.

TIA


----------



## thm655321

gaijin said:


> Do you have a source for that info? I have not found any details about the alarms yet.
> 
> TIA


The specs page for the fenix 3 under watch functions states "daily alarm", which to me means only one alarm (same apparently as the 920XT on which the fenix 3 software is based). That would be very disappointing as I use multiple alarms all the time. You also lose the ability to set the alarm for weekdays, etc. The 920XT firmware update page does not indicate additional alarm functionality has been added for it.


----------



## gaijin

thm655321 said:


> The specs page for the fenix 3 under watch functions states "daily alarm", which to me means only one alarm (same apparently as the 920XT on which the fenix 3 software is based). That would be very disappointing as I use multiple alarms all the time. You also lose the ability to set the alarm for weekdays, etc. The 920XT firmware update page does not indicate additional alarm functionality has been added for it.


Hardly definitive. The same spec sheet for the fenix 2 does not list any alarm capability, yet we know it is possible to set multiple daily repeating alarms.

And the equivalent spec sheet for the tactix just says "alarm": https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/on-the-trail/wrist-worn/tactix-/prod139389.html , but we know we can set multiple repeating alarms on the tactix.

My point is, the wording in those "Spec" sheets is far from precise and should not be taken as definitive.

I don't think we can say for sure until the Manual is published (still not available on the GArmin web site) or someone has a fenix 3 in hand and can confirm the alarm functionality, or lack thereof.

HTH


----------



## profiler999

Would you wait on the 3 vs buying the #2 today? Are the features that big of a deal? Another 50m of water resistant isn't gonna kill me.


----------



## aksnc30

profiler999 said:


> Would you wait on the 3 vs buying the #2 today? Are the features that big of a deal? Another 50m of water resistant isn't gonna kill me.


exactly the question I'm asking myself at the moment! am looking for something to help me keep track and also motivate me to go further - other than a few minor things like 100m v50m water resistance, 1 week extra on normal batter, better res screen, I struggled to see much difference between the 2 and the 3 when compared side by side on the garmin website... 
is there a more in depth direct comparison available?


----------



## gaijin

aksnc30 said:


> exactly the question I'm asking myself at the moment! am looking for something to help me keep track and also motivate me to go further - other than a few minor things like 100m v50m water resistance, 1 week extra on normal batter, better res screen, I struggled to see much difference between the 2 and the 3 when compared side by side on the garmin website...
> is there a more in depth direct comparison available?


The best information I know of are the reviews that DC Rainmaker has published.

Here for the fenix 3: Hands-on with Garminâ€™s new Fenix3 multisport GPS watch with color screen | DC Rainmaker

Here for the fenix 2: Garmin Fenix2 Multisport Watch In-Depth Review | DC Rainmaker

A careful read of the reviews and the Comparison Charts contained in those reviews should answer most questions.

Obviously, recommending a technology product in the recent, rapidly changing environment is tricky. How long will current products continue to be supported? When will the next new product be announced? So it is important to clearly define one's own requirements (performance and price) and then determine which model best meets those requirements.

If you are confident that both the fenix 2 and fenix 3 would meet your requirements, then I would recommend going with the newer model - the fenix 3. Be aware, however, that there is no detailed information available for a production model of the fenix 3 - all reviews have been done on pre-production samples. If some details of the features available are unclear, it would probably be better to wait until the fenix 3 has been out for awhile before taking the plunge. If you need something right away, then the decision has been made for you - the fenix 2.

Good luck with your research.

HTH


----------



## aksnc30

gaijin said:


> Be aware, however, that there is no detailed information available for a production model of the fenix 3 - all reviews have been done on pre-production samples. If some details of the features available are unclear, it would probably be better to wait until the fenix 3 has been out for awhile before taking the plunge. If you need something right away, then the decision has been made for you - the fenix 2.
> 
> Good luck with your research.
> 
> HTH


I suspect a fenix 2 will do the trick unless 3 is a massive upgrade as I don't compete professionally just against my friends and to keep fit. 
In terms of the tech it fenix line seems to cover all sports I do except open water swimming which I hate so I would expect to keep it for some time - especially as it is not exactly cheap.

Thanks for the sound advice  I'll check out the specs and see how it stacks up when actually released!
aks


----------



## cal..45

Out of the current bunch, I still like the Tactix best. Lookwise the Fenix 3 doesn't appeal to me at all and I think the Epix is the more interesting model of the new ones.


cheers


----------



## Joakim Agren

A few months back I do not know why but I suddenly got the urge to try out the Fenix 2 to compare it to my Ambit 2. Unfortunately that experience was short lived and I returned it just 3 days later. I did not like its GPS performance that was inferior to my Ambit and also it once froze on me something my Ambit have never done. So I can not recommend the Fenix 2. This new Fenix 3 looks very interesting, improved looks and the color display tech is very cool. Also a new GPS chip with Glonass support this new chip hopefully solves the GPS issues and bring it on par or even better then Ambit 2 in that regard.

Interesting though that this new Fenix 3 only have a 300 mAh battery that is 100 mAh less then Ambit 2 and yet they have improved duration to 20 hours. Very impressive!

The Epix is also very interesting. Interesting with the mix of latest tech and retro 1980's Casio look. Seems to have all the Fenix 3 except wifi and WR rating of 50 M compared too 100 M for the Fenix 3 but it has a cool touch screen and also map support. Would be nice though if it would come in some bright colors. A bright green or yellow would be nice but this black one is also nice!


----------



## ecbuxton

I have had my fenix2 for 3 weeks. Thus far I have used it for running and skiing. Very fast gps fixes. Much faster than my suunto x9i though I realize technology has improved in 8 years. Also faster than my motoactv but once again it is newer. Gps seems accurate when I look at my runs-i can tell where I crossed the street etc. skiing for 8 hours and the battery was at 70%. No lockups but I am on latest firmware. My biggest complaint is the Bluetooth sync to my phone can take a few attempts and so wifi would be nice. The display is quite legible. I will be curious to read dc rainmakers full review of the 3. 
one feature of the motoactv I liked was the full map display that I see is available on others but it isn't vital.

eric


----------



## Slim Boy Fat

A Fenix 3 interests me. How functional would it be for a cyclist?


----------



## KiwiWomble

Slim Boy Fat said:


> A Fenix 3 interests me. How functional would it be for a cyclist?


I use my Fenix 1 when biking and its great so i can only imagine the 3 will be better


----------



## norytex

same with me


----------



## gaijin

gaijin said:


> I just ordered the fenix 3 Sapphire.
> 
> 'nuff said.


I have cancelled my fenix 3 pre-order.

Too many unknowns.

For the first time in this whole fenix/tactix/fenix 2/fenix 2 SE saga, I'm going to wait and see how the final version of the fenix 3 really performs before I make a purchase decision.

Besides, there is nothing wrong with my fenix 2, and it does everything I need.

HTH


----------



## mcbadger

If Bluetooth performance matters to you - syncing via phone, live tracking, phone notifications which don't give terrible battery life - the 3 is likely to be a real step up from the earlier watches (for me, I want the first one and my OH wants the second  ). Everything else but the looks is up in the air, isn't it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aksnc30

not sure if this can be answered until they are released but maybe someone with the f2 can advise - do I need the heart rate monitor to measure cadence / rhythm for swimming and running with the f3? just read in a review that it is needed for these but this makes no sense to me as the sensors are in the wrist unit? Also i did not see this on other websites or reviews.
_"When you train with_ _the HRM-Run monitor¹_, _it can give you feedback on your personal running form by showing your cadence[SUP]1[/SUP]_, _ground contact time[SUP]1[/SUP], and vertical oscillation[SUP]1[/SUP]_"


----------



## ecbuxton

Cadence and step time is measured with the special hrm. Swimming uses internal sensors on the f2.


----------



## mcbadger

Cadence can be measured from the wrist for both swimming and running. If y have the HRM-RUN, it measures ground contact time and vertical oscillation when you are running, and also supplies a cadence reading which overrides that from the wrist. Which is good, because the watch can miss steps when you look at it with your arm still. 
The signal from the HRM-RUN doesn't go through water, so it's no use for swimming. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrRodge

At 51mm this is too big for me. It looks good though and has great features.


----------



## Damienr8

DrRodge said:


> At 51mm this is too big for me. It looks good though and has great features.


I wouldn't count it out just yet... I was at REI earlier this week getting a replacement jacket for one that was lost. A guy brought in his Fenix 3 (from the batch that shipped early - i think mine is scheduled for the 24th?) to see if they had any other straps in stock (they didn't). The watch looks smaller than you would think and that's because it's slimmer than it's predecessor and also because of the dark gray color. I asked him to try it on and it looked perfectly fine on my 6.5" wrist - in fact, it looked smaller than the fenix 2 on my wrist. It's VERY comfortable and I really like how 
"watch-like" it looks - I didn't look like Rambo heading out to slaughter some baddies.

P.S. Was VERY surprised of how nice and crisp the screen is - based on the premise of the watch. Not as nice, bright and crisp as the moto smartwatch but VERY VERY utilitarian.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Scoob93

I've been trying to find out more about the F3 and didn't think it was going to be out until March according to some review but after reading the post above, I went to the Garmin site and there seems to be good thread of first impressions.
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?200861-Got-my-Fenix-3-today!-Photos

I hope the link doesn't break any rules about posting to other sites...


----------



## hasto092

Just ordered mine, spewin' I just bought the Garmin Tactix ;-) Oh well, Looking forward to getting and it should arrive tomorrow. Have researched the bejesus out of this watch so am happy with the purchase.

hasto092


----------



## hasto092

Well as I said I ordered one and received it this morning. Very nice watch. First thing I did was remove the big and heavy bracelet and put on a NATO strap, I'll get the bracelet fitted soonish. Had the thing on for about 45mins and had its first software cockup. Watch went to the Garmin wallpaper screen, stayed there for about 10 mins, I thought no worries I'll get home and see what's happening. On the way home though it started doing what looked like a software processing sequence in that it had ALL the specs on the screen. I tried to turn it off but that just activated the vibration so I read in the manual to hit the Light button for 25secs, did that and within 5secs it went off. Turned it back on and it appears to be ok. It's on a charge right now so won't know until it's 100%.
Apologies for the waffle but thought I'd share. I'm a bit sceptical taking it OS tomorrow as my daily watch now :-(

hasto092


----------



## brvheart

This might be the one that gets me into a Garmin. I was toying with getting a Fitbit or Vivosmart and just want a watch that does these functions for me. Any info on what might fit the bill here?


----------



## gaijin

The fenix 3 looks like it has a lot of promise ... but not yet. I cancelled my pre-order for one, and am glad I did. Many users have reported performance anomalies, and Garmin have had to rollback the last few software updates in an attempt to get a handle on the situation - they were up to version 2.90, but have since rolled back to version 2.30.

Another software update should be out soon, andGarmin have made noises about getting things sorted by the end of this month.

I'm still waiting to see what happens. I have a lot of hope that Garmin will eventually get the fenix 3 right, but I am comfortable waiting until I see some positive resuts before ordering.

HTH


----------



## brvheart

gaijin said:


> The fenix 3 looks like it has a lot of promise ... but not yet. I cancelled my pre-order for one, and am glad I did. Many users have reported performance anomalies, and Garmin have had to rollback the last few software updates in an attempt to get a handle on the situation - they were up to version 2.90, but have since rolled back to version 2.30.
> 
> Another software update should be out soon, andGarmin have made noises about getting things sorted by the end of this month.
> 
> I'm still waiting to see what happens. I have a lot of hope that Garmin will eventually get the fenix 3 right, but I am comfortable waiting until I see some positive resuts before ordering.
> 
> HTH


I concur here - I read through the whole thread and saw that you ordered/canceled several time - I too will wait for the kinks to be worked out and I will also be keeping an eye out on your thoughts after getting one in hand as I recall you giving me a lot of food for thought with the Tactix, Fenix 2 etc when I considered entering the Garmin space. I appreciate the feedback 

Any thoughts on a solid all around fitness tracker/watch out currently?


----------



## gaijin

brvheart said:


> I concur here - I read through the whole thread and saw that you ordered/canceled several time - I too will wait for the kinks to be worked out and I will also be keeping an eye out on your thoughts after getting one in hand as I recall you giving me a lot of food for thought with the Tactix, Fenix 2 etc when I considered entering the Garmin space. I appreciate the feedback
> 
> Any thoughts on a solid all around fitness tracker/watch out currently?


I pre-ordered the fenix 3 once and cancelled that order once.

Currently still using my fenix 2 which has proven very reliable - highly recommended.

HTH


----------



## hasto092

.


----------



## hasto092

gaijin said:


> I pre-ordered the fenix 3 once and cancelled that order once.
> 
> Currently still using my fenix 2 which has proven very reliable - highly recommended.
> 
> HTH


Will be using a Tactix for the next 2-3 weeks when I hopefully get the F3 back...if it comes back.

hasto092


----------



## brvheart

gaijin said:


> I pre-ordered the fenix 3 once and cancelled that order once.
> 
> Currently still using my fenix 2 which has proven very reliable - highly recommended.
> 
> HTH


Without going an comparing specs - what are the advantages that the 3 will have over the 2? Do you see the 2 coming down in cost soon? I would not mind getting my feet wet with a 2 if I found the right price on one - even if used.


----------



## brvheart

What are you guys thoughts on the extra $50 for the Sapphire model? Comes with a bracelet, rubber strap and the sapphire crystal. Cant make up my mind if I should go with that one for the glass or not. IT will be abused a bit...


----------



## Danino

I have the fenix 3... is new... i a 2.3 upgrade... some people have de 2.9 but all people with 2.3 can't upgrade to 2.9.
My main problem is when I import a track to watch. In basecamp I can see the right route but in watch the track is completely different. Is no working this option.
There is here someone with the same problem or with a solution?
Thanks,


----------



## Smaug

brvheart said:


> What are you guys thoughts on the extra $50 for the Sapphire model? Comes with a bracelet, rubber strap and the sapphire crystal. Cant make up my mind if I should go with that one for the glass or not. IT will be abused a bit...


If you'll wear it all the time, not taking it off when it might get scratched, then you should invest in the sapphire option. Unlike a conventional watch, it probably won't be cost effective to have a scratched crystal replaced.


----------



## Smaug

Have any of you guys who are considering the Garmins and Suuntos considering the new Pebble Time? 

Seems much more fairly priced and more flexible than any of these other options, including Apple.


----------



## brvheart

My opinion on that - they just don't look rugged enough as if they would hold up under a lot of abuse. 


Sent from my i using Tapatalk


----------



## 021411

Sort of an update to my post.. I've been wearing my watch for a week now but have not used GPS to log any activities. Weather has been so-so here. I'm going on a small easy hike this week and will test it out. At this point I would not trust it until all the issues are squared away. If you plan on using this watch to run a marathon and need to log your mileage and times, I'd wear something else for the time being. 

If you browse the Garmin Forums you'll know that the F3 has been plagued with issues from many owners. I've only encountered 2 small glitches on my watch. 
1. Frozen screen: The time was frozen and buttons would not react. 
2. False update: I got a notification on the watch that an update was ready to install yet no update was ever synced into the watch. I tried selecting install but nothing would happen. My other two options were to dismiss or remind me. I chose dismiss. 

Also despite what you've read or heard, the screen is NOT scratch proof. My watch has a tiny scratch on the top of the screen. I've already installed a screen protector on it. 

A friend of mine who bought his from another vendor has been experiencing some issues as well. He had a frozen screen like I did and a quickly draining battery. In a few days his watch went around 50% mark just on watch mode. Also when his watch was on the cradle and charged to 100% and after a few minutes out of the cradle the watch dropped to 98%.

So there you have it. I'm definitely not the only one having issues with the new F3. It's a nice watch but Garmin needs to crack the whip at the office and get a new software update out to the owners.


----------



## cal..45

Smaug said:


> Have any of you guys who are considering the Garmins and Suuntos considering the new Pebble Time?
> 
> Seems much more fairly priced and more flexible than any of these other options, including Apple.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there are any ABC sensors in the Pebble, therefore not a competitor at all....:think:

cheers


----------



## Smaug

cal..45 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think there are any ABC sensors in the Pebble, therefore not a competitor at all....:think:


It has a GPS, therefore, it has an accurate altimeter and compass. No barometer. Traditional barometer-based altimeters are not consistently accurate, like a GPS-based one is.

It has the flexibility to talk to all supported Bluetooth accessories, of which I assume there are a lot.


----------



## gaijin

Smaug said:


> It has a GPS, therefore, it has an accurate altimeter and compass. No barometer. Traditional barometer-based altimeters are not consistently accurate, like a GPS-based one is.
> 
> It has the flexibility to talk to all supported Bluetooth accessories, of which I assume there are a lot.


First of all, the Pebble Time does not have GPS - it has a 3D accelerometer and a compass in the watch, everything else must be ported to the watch from a smart phone.

Second, barometric altimeters are very accurate - that's why airplanes still use them. Google GPS Elevation accuracy and you will find that GPS is great for determining LAT/LON position very accurately, but Elevation/Altitude is not its forte - accuracy is much worse for Z than it is for X/Y.

The Pebble Time looks like a fun watch, but it is, primarily, a terminal for your phone - definitely not a serious competitor to Suunto or Garmin outdoor/sports watches.

HTH


----------



## keithy

Smaug said:


> It has a GPS, therefore, it has an accurate altimeter and compass. No barometer. Traditional barometer-based altimeters are not consistently accurate, like a GPS-based one is.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn't think the Pebble has a built-in GPS chip? Or did you mean GPS by linking with smartphone or the smartstraps?

Either way, remember GPS elevation is also also not perfect. The vertical error can be significantly greater than the horizontal error for a number of reasons.

Firstly, the GPS elevations are based on reference ellipsoid map of sea level (commonly the WGS-84), which is a model of sea level, not the actual sea level at a given location. Maps/geometric height are based on a vertical datum tied to the geoid. The difference can cause errors of between -100m to +70m depending on where you are in the world.

Then you have the GPS satellite issues. For a good GPS height, you need at least one satellite overhead, and the other three or more satellites at the horizon to triangulate the GPS location. And the higher in elevation you are (the closer to the satellites), the greater the inaccuracy.

Even Garmin on it's website states that the GPS satellite heights can be off from map elevations by +/-400 feet, however with units with a barometric altimeter, and importantly proper calibration, the accuracy is down to 10 feet.

I don't have a Fenix 3 yet as I'm waiting for the Epix to come out. But I have a few Garmin GPS handhelds with barometric altimeters that I take hiking. From what I've seen of the Fenix menus, I suspect they are similar to the Garmin GPS watches in the way they function. With the Barometric Altimeter Auto Calibration function on and set to Continuous, the GPS takes a while to re calibrate to actual. I have tested this on my GPS devices - I set an incorrect altitude (out by >100m) and then set it to auto calibration, and it takes between 1 hr and 2 hours to automatically calibrate.

And the issues with GPS watches (and handheld devices) with barometric altimeters are the same as those with ABC watches have experienced - when the pressure changes, the watch/device assumes that it has moved in elevation, and does not account for changes in the weather.

Of course, you can turn off the barometer and use GPS heights only - I think you can do that in the Fenix at least (I can on my handhelds).

I read that Garmin Connect now does elevation corrections on imported data if your device does not have a barometric altimeter. So you can see your track log with elevation corrections, but after the fact obviously.


----------



## brvheart

Ordered the HRM bundle today, will be here tomorrow. Hopefully early adopting wont see fits of not working and crashing - but if it does the fixes will come and I am not competing where it would be detrimental in losing some data and such. 

Is there a device that will link to the Garmin to help track regular PT - Push-ups, pullups, situps, bar dips, flutter kicks etc?


----------



## Smaug

gaijin said:


> First of all, the Pebble Time does not have GPS - it has a 3D accelerometer and a compass in the watch, everything else must be ported to the watch from a smart phone.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Pebble Time looks like a fun watch, but it is, primarily, a terminal for your phone - definitely not a serious competitor to Suunto or Garmin outdoor/sports watches.


Well, except for swimming, I disagree, because for every other outdoor activity, I have my phone on me. Why pay all this money to duplicate sensors that are already in the phone?

I run with my phone strapped to my arm for music and also to be accessible to my family in case of emergency. It's just that it's easier to glance at the wrist than the phone screen.

For hiking and climbing especially, it is smart to have one's phone on one's person.

I maintain that a Pebble Time would be just as good of an outdoors watch than a $500 Garmin or Suunto at half the price. I know that you're really "into" the traditional GPS watches, but try to keep an open mind. Also, be honest with yourself: don't you also carry your phone for things that your watch can't do? What if you're out hiking 5 miles away and your sprain your ankle badly. It'd be nice to be able to call the wife (or whoever) for some kind of rescue...

Lastly, while we're being honest with ourselves, how much time do we spend on these outdoor adventures, compared to time we spend at home or in the office, where the Pebble (or even an old Casio Databank) has the more useful feature set?

But the main thing about the Pebble is its flexibility. It's not just Garmin who can make software fixes, but any number of independent app developers. Or even oneself, if you have the expertise. Pebble has a port to plug into.

OK, I'll duck out now, since this thread is supposed to be about the Fenix 3. Just wanted to possibly open some minds to alternatives.


----------



## brvheart

just got it - it is even better looking in person than it is in videos and photos - very impressed so far. 3.0 software just came out - installing that now.


----------



## superflask

Smaug said:


> Well, except for swimming, I disagree, because for every other outdoor activity, I have my phone on me. Why pay all this money to duplicate sensors that are already in the phone?
> 
> OK, I'll duck out now, since this thread is supposed to be about the Fenix 3. Just wanted to possibly open some minds to alternatives.


I have the Fenix 3, and have the Pebble Time on pre-order as a Kickstarter backer.

I'm not sure about the type of Fenix users here, but for those of us who run regularly with Garmin GPS watches, the Fenix 3 is actually the spiritual successor to the Forerunner lineup. It's a strong step up in running features/capability from the flagship Forerunner 620, and has all the features of the triathlon-focused 920XT. And oh yes, the hiking + ABC functions + smartphone notifications too.

Now when one goes for a run, most runners will leave the phone at home so you don't have to deal with waterproofing the phone or having a heavy object strapped to your arm. These days, I see a lot of people going exercising with a phone on them and that's good for them. But I'm really happy just to have a waterproof watch on my wrist recording the data that I need.

As for the Pebble Time, let's be objective - with no GPS, it makes a really weak watch for fitness use apart from step counting. It's a fun watch and it is not in the same league as dedicated fitness watches.


----------



## keithy

superflask said:


> I have the Fenix 3, and have the Pebble Time on pre-order as a Kickstarter backer.


superflask - did you get your Fenix 3 in Singapore? I'm there next month - any recommendations for places that might stock it? I'm actually looking for the Epix, as it is still not available in Australia.


----------



## superflask

keithy said:


> superflask - did you get your Fenix 3 in Singapore? I'm there next month - any recommendations for places that might stock it? I'm actually looking for the Epix, as it is still not available in Australia.


Hi Keithy, you can try the Garmin showroom at Orchard Central, 5th or 6th floor. It's often out of stock because demand is so high from the local runners.

Their office and showroom addresses here:

1) 51 Ubi Ave 1 #01-22
Paya Ubi Industrial Park
Singapore 408933
Tel: 6296 8238
Operating Hours: Monday to Friday 8.30am to 5.30pm

2) 181 Orchard Road #05-17/18/19
Orchard Central
Singapore 238896
Tel: 6636 5328
Operating Hours: Monday to Sunday 11am to 8pm


----------



## gaijin

Well ... I couldn't resist any longer and ordered one. I've had it about a week now and it has been flawless.

And ... this thread definitely does not have enough pics:










;-)


----------



## zinj

The specs for the sapphire model say that the crystal is domed, but it sure doesn't look like it in any of the pics I've seen. Can anyone verify how "domed" the glass is?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

zinj said:


> The specs for the sapphire model say that the crystal is domed, but it sure doesn't look like it in any of the pics I've seen. Can anyone verify how "domed" the glass is?


If it's anything like the Tactix "dome", the answer is "barely any dome at all".


----------



## Funkya

Couldn't hold back any longer: Ordered the Fenix 3 in grey without HRM. I was shocked to see that delivery estimates were 4-6 weeks! I can't wait that long...:-|

Anyway, I went for the model sans HRM as I already have two straps from previous models. I know that the latest HRM has some more sensors which allow a more detalied stride analysis (amongst others) but I'm on a budget so it was not an option. I might regret it, though.

Now, it's waitingtime....:-(


----------



## gaijin

It'll be in your hands before you know it. Here's another pic of my fenix 3 Grey to tide you over:










;-)


----------



## Funkya

We agree that the lug with is 26 mm, right? How are the NATO-straps on the watch? Any models that don't fit (because the nylon is too thick/thin) or other remarks?


----------



## gaijin

Funkya said:


> We agree that the lug with is 26 mm, right? How are the NATO-straps on the watch? Any models that don't fit (because the nylon is too thick/thin) or other remarks?


Yes, 26mm. I have used everything from thin NATO straps to thick Zulu straps, both leather and nylon - everything fits. I have also used 26mm normal watch straps:



















again - no problems.

The only type of strap that you will probably have problems with is a metal bracelet (other than the one sold by GArmin for this watch, of course). This is due to the diameter of the tubes which attach the strap to the watch - too thick to fit most metal bracelets.

HTH


----------



## Everdying

keithy said:


> superflask - did you get your Fenix 3 in Singapore? I'm there next month - any recommendations for places that might stock it? I'm actually looking for the Epix, as it is still not available in Australia.


the epix is available in malaysia, so should definitely be available in singapore too.


----------



## Worker

gaijin said:


> Yes, 26mm. I have used everything from thin NATO straps to thick Zulu straps, both leather and nylon - everything fits. I have also used 26mm normal watch straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again - no problems.
> 
> The only type of strap that you will probably have problems with is a metal bracelet (other than the one sold by GArmin for this watch, of course). This is due to the diameter of the tubes which attach the strap to the watch - too thick to fit most metal bracelets.
> 
> HTH


Hey HTH (or anyone else who might know),

I know you prefer the NATO/Zulu look, but I wondered if the rubber strap that comes on the Fenix 3 has been upgraded at all over the original rubber that came on the first Fenix?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## gaijin

fenix style strap:










fenix 3 style strap:










Both are made from the same Polyurethane material, but the fenix 3 style is a more modern design. All the fenix 3 polyurethane straps come with a black buckle and a black keeper, seen more clearly on the red fenix 3 strap:










HTH


----------



## Worker

Thank you HTH!!

Appreciate the help!!


----------



## cdmackay

Pretty quite in here - is all the fenix 3 chat going on over at the Garmin Forums site these days?

[my f3 on order, hopefully arriving imminently]


----------



## gaijin

cdmackay said:


> Pretty quite in here - is all the fenix 3 chat going on over at the Garmin Forums site these days?
> 
> [my f3 on order, hopefully arriving imminently]


I wouldn't call it "chat" over there - seems like the bullies have taken over :-s

I'm still enjoying mine as my everyday watch:










If you have any questions, post them up - we'll do our best to answer them.

HTH


----------



## Everdying

i would like to get one, but its probably too big for my 6.5" wrist.
and with the 26mm lug width...damn...

i do have one question tho, how often does it sync the time using GPS? or is that only a manual setting?


----------



## gaijin

The fenix 3 syncs the time to the GPS signal every time GPS is active. It does not automatically turn itself on and sync by itself, the user must start a GPS activity manually.

HTH


----------



## Everdying

gaijin said:


> The fenix 3 syncs the time to the GPS signal every time GPS is active. It does not automatically turn itself on and sync by itself, the user must start a GPS activity manually.
> 
> HTH


yea that much i gathered.
but lets say GPS is active 24/7, how often does it try to sync? once a day? every few hours?


----------



## gaijin

Everdying said:


> yea that much i gathered.
> but lets say GPS is active 24/7, how often does it try to sync? once a day? every few hours?


Continually while GPS is active. A good test for this is to have GPS active while you are moving from one time zone to another - as soon as you physically enter a different time zone, the displayed time on the watch automatically changes.

HTH


----------



## Everdying

gaijin said:


> Continually while GPS is active. A good test for this is to have GPS active while you are moving from one time zone to another - as soon as you physically enter a different time zone, the displayed time on the watch automatically changes.
> 
> HTH


ah ok, unfortunately i'm about 10hrs away from the next time zone


----------



## cdmackay

gaijin said:


> I wouldn't call it "chat" over there - seems like the bullies have taken over :-s


Yes, I notice that, too.

In the old days of the original fenix, and Ambit, I rememeber thriving threads here on both, with nicer people 

My f3 now due 29th May, sigh. Looking forward to it...

thanks...


----------



## casp

Could you tell how many time f3 can work as daily activity tracker without charging?


----------



## gaijin

casp said:


> Could you tell how many time f3 can work as daily activity tracker without charging?


I haven't tested that, but based on my experience, it should last on the order of some weeks between charges if GPS, Bluetooth and WiFi are not used. The activity tracker itself uses very little battery power.

HTH


----------



## l_cypher

I am really interested in getting a Fenix3, but I am little concerned about the size. I actually wear a Casio DW-5030, owned several ProTreks (PRW-2000, PRW-3000) and G-Shocks (DW-5600, GW-9400). Can anybody post a comparison-picture?
Thanks guys


----------



## cdmackay

Finally got my Sapphire; marvellous 

ok, here's a dumb question: I can't see how to calibrate the altimeter _by pressure_ (as opposed to by elevation).

e.g. if I'm somewhere and I don't know the local elevation, but I am able to get a local weather report giving the adjusted MSL pressure, I would want to use that to calibrate the altimeter.

Other than guessing elevations, until I get one that causes the barometer to read that value, is there a way to do this?

thanks much...


----------



## gaijin

cdmackay said:


> Finally got my Sapphire; marvellous
> 
> ok, here's a dumb question: I can't see how to calibrate the altimeter _by pressure_ (as opposed to by elevation).
> 
> e.g. if I'm somewhere and I don't know the local elevation, but I am able to get a local weather report giving the adjusted MSL pressure, I would want to use that to calibrate the altimeter.
> 
> Other than guessing elevations, until I get one that causes the barometer to read that value, is there a way to do this?
> 
> thanks much...


No, there's no easier way to do it. In the entire Pressure, Temperature, Elevation equation, the only factor we can calibrate is the Elevation. So, if all you know is the MSL Pressure, then you are stuck plugging in different Elevation values until the MSLP shows correctly.

It would be nice to be able to enter either Elevation or MSLP, but if I had to choose one it would be the Elevation - much easier access to Elevation data generally through trailhead markers, signs on trail/road, TOPO maps, etc.

HTH


----------



## cdmackay

gaijin said:


> No, there's no easier way to do it. In the entire Pressure, Temperature, Elevation equation, the only factor we can calibrate is the Elevation. So, if all you know is the MSL Pressure, then you are stuck plugging in different Elevation values until the MSLP shows correctly.
> 
> It would be nice to be able to enter either Elevation or MSLP, but if I had to choose one it would be the Elevation - much easier access to Elevation data generally through trailhead markers, signs on trail/road, TOPO maps, etc.
> 
> HTH


yes, agreed, and thanks. I thought I was missing something...

Am I also right in saying that there's no way to tell what the _current_ elevation calibration setting is? I notice that when I re-calibrate, it shows what it thinks the current elevation is, not the value I set last time, so if I want to check, is there another way to find that datum?


----------



## gaijin

No. As far as I know, once calibrated, that info is lost forever ... unless, of course, you are willing to indulge in a workaround.

For example, immediately after calibrating your Altimeter, you could *MENU>Save Location*. This would create a Location which includes the Lat/Lon and Elevation. You could refer back to this saved location to retrieve the Elevation value you used for calibration. To save some button pushes, you could rename the saved location with the Elevation value. For this to work properly, please make sure the Altimeter Auto Calibration is set to OFF.

HTH


----------



## cdmackay

gaijin said:


> No. As far as I know, once calibrated, that info is lost forever ... unless, of course, you are willing to indulge in a workaround.
> 
> For example, immediately after calibrating your Altimeter, you could *MENU>Save Location*. This would create a Location which includes the Lat/Lon and Elevation. You could refer back to this saved location to retrieve the Elevation value you used for calibration. To save some button pushes, you could rename the saved location with the Elevation value. For this to work properly, please make sure the Altimeter Auto Calibration is set to OFF.
> 
> HTH


Ah, very good, thanks!

I was playing with Save Location today, and noticed that it saved the current altimeter elevation. Good idea.


----------



## cdmackay

gaijin said:


> For this to work properly, please make sure the Altimeter Auto Calibration is set to OFF.
> HTH


Yes, one of the first settings I changed, thanks to your earlier recommendations


----------



## cdmackay

Unrelated question, please...

Does the time get updated _immediately_ when a GPS fix is found?

i.e. If I want to force a time update, I press Start, and select an Activity. That starts the GPS search.

Once it goes green and beeps, has the time then been updated? I don't need to actually start the activity recording, is that correct? I can immediately return to watch mode?

thanks...

PS - I tried to test it by switching to manual time, and setting the wrong time. But then when I switch back to Auto, it immediately gets a time fix, before I can try the Activity test as above.


----------



## gaijin

Yes, it appears to update the time as soon as a GPS fix is achieved - even if the activity is not started.

The time also updates with Save Location: *MENU>Save Location* As soon as a GPS fix is achieved, time is updated. Just back out to main time page without saving - overall fewer button presses than staging an activity and not starting it.

HTH


----------



## cdmackay

gaijin said:


> Yes, it appears to update the time as soon as a GPS fix is achieved - even if the activity is not started.
> 
> The time also updates with Save Location: *MENU>Save Location* As soon as a GPS fix is achieved, time is updated. Just back out to main time page without saving - overall fewer button presses than staging an activity and not starting it.
> 
> HTH


great, thanks for that.

Not sure about the button presses though - Save Location requires 5 presses to start the GPS search (MENU, 3xDown, Start), whereas an activity is only 2 (2xStart). Or am I confused again? 

Ah, but perhaps you meant if Save Location was saved as a hot key? That would work, although I currently have Timer & Stopwatch as my hot keys... may change that.

thanks again...


----------



## gaijin

cdmackay said:


> great, thanks for that.
> 
> Not sure about the button presses though - Save Location requires 5 presses to start the GPS search (MENU, 3xDown, Start), whereas an activity is only 2 (2xStart). Or am I confused again?
> 
> Ah, but perhaps you meant if Save Location was saved as a hot key? That would work, although I currently have Timer & Stopwatch as my hot keys... may change that.
> 
> thanks again...


No, you're right about the button presses - let's just call the Save Location procedure an alternale way to get a time fix.

I use the Position Plus Widget and have it placed at the top of my Widget stack, so one press to activate it and one press to return to main time page. I didn't recommend it to you, however, because it is good for locations in the U.S. only and requires an active connection to a smartphone. Very easy under most circumstances, but I agree, *Start>Start* then one button back appears to be the most direct universally applicable way to get a quick time fix.

HTH


----------



## Everdying

just reading thru the last few posts here and wonder is it not possible to set altitude using gps?


----------



## cdmackay

Everdying said:


> just reading thru the last few posts here and wonder is it not possible to set altitude using gps?


It is possible to calibrate the altimeter using GPS, either once at the start of an activity, or continuously during an activity.

This is done via Settings - Sensors - Altimeter - Auto Calibration. There's also a shortcut via the Altimeter widget (press Start).

But it is not recommended: GPS does not give a very accurate elevation reading, which is a limitation of the GPS system.

Better to put in the correct value (from map, signpost, etc) if possible, and only use GPS calibration if you have no idea at all of your current elevation.

More info here, in Gaijin's excellent post over at the Garmin forums.


----------



## cdmackay

gaijin said:


> I use the Position Plus Widget and have it placed at the top of my Widget stack, so one press to activate it and one press to return to main time page. I didn't recommend it to you, however, because it is good for locations in the U.S. only and requires an active connection to a smartphone. Very easy under most circumstances, but I agree, *Start>Start* then one button back appears to be the most direct universally applicable way to get a quick time fix.
> 
> HTH


thanks again; yes, I've not even bothered to link my watch to my phone, yet...


----------



## ronalddheld

Close to getting this watch if it will fit on my small wrist. Is it worth the extra $100 for sapphire?
Probably have more questions if I buy it.


----------



## gaijin

ronalddheld said:


> Close to getting this watch if it will fit on my small wrist. Is it worth the extra $100 for sapphire?
> Probably have more questions if I buy it.


If you want the metal bracelet and don't mind the design "features" (enhanced double minute markings, no red ring on Start button, etc.) the Sapphire model might be worth it, but not if you are worried about the crystal - the standard mineral glass crystal appears to be very robust. Probably best if you could look at both side by side in real life - one might talk to you ;-)

I opted for the Grey model because I am not interested in the bracelet and I prefer the simple minute markings (60 marks for 60 minutes) and the red accent ring on the Start button. To the casual observer (if there even is such a thing in the context of WUS), except for the bracelet, the Grey and Sapphire models are virtually the same. The Silver model has a bright bezel that stands out if that's more appealing to you.

HTH


----------



## ronalddheld

gaijin said:


> If you want the metal bracelet and don't mind the design "features" (enhanced double minute markings, no red ring on Start button, etc.) the Sapphire model might be worth it, but not if you are worried about the crystal - the standard mineral glass crystal appears to be very robust. Probably best if you could look at both side by side in real life - one might talk to you ;-)
> 
> I opted for the Grey model because I am not interested in the bracelet and I prefer the simple minute markings (60 marks for 60 minutes) and the red accent ring on the Start button. To the casual observer (if there even is such a thing in the context of WUS), except for the bracelet, the Grey and Sapphire models are virtually the same. The Silver model has a bright bezel that stands out if that's more appealing to you.
> 
> HTH


I will have to see if BB has both so i can look at them together. Unlikely to wear the metal bracelet. Hopefully i can decide by the end of this week.
Edit: none to be seen locally. I may just have to order from Amazon.


----------



## cdmackay

ronalddheld said:


> Close to getting this watch if it will fit on my small wrist. Is it worth the extra $100 for sapphire?
> Probably have more questions if I buy it.


I bought the Sapphire, and would do so again, because I love having a crystal that I know won't scratch. I've had (have) several watches with sapphire over the years, and I love how the glass always looks brand new, exactly like the day it arrived, the way water beads on it, etc. I don't care how bashed up the watch gets; for me, the glass _must_ look pristine.

That said, I think the Sapphire bracelet is dire. I like stainless bracelets, but this one is coated similarly to the bezel. Looks dull and lifeless. Is very heavy, too. I found the unusual coupling slightly uncomfortable too. So I've changed to the urethane strap (which is included), and it now looks, and feels, great. And much lighter. Now I can't decide whether to sell the strap (but who would want it?) or leave it in the box for the next owner to ignore, too.

[Also, note that the rubber strap has buckle holes along its entire length, so will fit any wrist, no matter how small]

I also dislike the "double minute markings". I cannot understand why this was done. I use a ConnectIQ watchface with minute marks (G1), which makes it bearable. I didn't realise the non-Sapphire versions don't have this. Odd.

so, I would say the decision comes down to whether you really want sapphire glass. You will already know if you do. If you're not that bothered, I'd not waste your money: the other changes are not improvements.


----------



## ronalddheld

I took a good look at both dials. Since I would not wear the bracelet that came with the Sapphire version, I decided on the gray model. It should be here by the end of the week.
No doubt have many questions some involving smartphone and Wifi.


----------



## zinj

gaijin said:


> Yes, 26mm. I have used everything from thin NATO straps to thick Zulu straps, both leather and nylon - everything fits. I have also used 26mm normal watch straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again - no problems.
> 
> The only type of strap that you will probably have problems with is a metal bracelet (other than the one sold by GArmin for this watch, of course). This is due to the diameter of the tubes which attach the strap to the watch - too thick to fit most metal bracelets.
> 
> HTH


I love that tan leather strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## gaijin

zinj said:


> I love that tan leather strap. Where did you get it?


Strap purchased here: 26mm Panatime Classic "Desert Dweller" Golden Vintage Genuine Leather with Off-White Stitching 26/24 125/75

I added the PVD buckle: 24mm Panatime PVD (Black) ARD Watch Buckle - Screw-in Attachment

HTH


----------



## Mystro

X2 
The metal bracelet adds too much weight. The red markings on the Grey model are easier to see and use.



gaijin said:


> If you want the metal bracelet and don't mind the design "features" (enhanced double minute markings, no red ring on Start button, etc.) the Sapphire model might be worth it, but not if you are worried about the crystal - the standard mineral glass crystal appears to be very robust. Probably best if you could look at both side by side in real life - one might talk to you ;-)
> 
> I opted for the Grey model because I am not interested in the bracelet and I prefer the simple minute markings (60 marks for 60 minutes) and the red accent ring on the Start button. To the casual observer (if there even is such a thing in the context of WUS), except for the bracelet, the Grey and Sapphire models are virtually the same. The Silver model has a bright bezel that stands out if that's more appealing to you.
> 
> HTH


----------



## aksnc30

I've had my f3 sapphire for almost a week now - used every single feature and had no issues / drop out sensors / crashes. Upgraded to 3.6, again with no issues. Charged to 100% on Friday and currently on 79% Tuesday after heavy GPS and Bluetooth use over the weekend.
series number 4640.
The steel bracelet is epically heavy and I didn't even unwrap the plastic on it after trying it on - just put the elastomer one on instead and I think the steel will find it's way to eBay in the future even though it is quite beautiful.
One of the main marketing points is the Garmin connect store with its own apps / widgets etc. - I was disappointed how few apps there were - google play store it is not. But the watch comes with almost everything you need out of the box and in the end I have added a couple of widgets / watch faces and 1 app.
The Garmin pc and mobile software is a joy to use and seamless as is the hrm run. Data displays provides plenty of motivation for pushing your fitness / goal levels higher. The watch is aimed at outdoor activities but is very capable in the gym as well. 

Comparatively I find it not as bulky as the core and smaller on the wrist - and with less obvious plastic than the prw. Sensors thus far seem more accurate than both (within GPS limitations) and the watch OS is more customisable than either make. The negative display (you can change this to positive in options) is very clear in all light and it has a very good adjustable backlight at night.(not auto)

The non sapphire is less expensive and I agree that the face design is more catching with the red markers, and (IMO) few people will use this fitness watch with the steel band, at the gym or in outdoor activity. I preferred the matt look and the upgraded glass of the sapphire though

Yes it's expensive. But I would buy it again if I had to. (I hope I wont have to though!).
HTH


----------



## rosborn

I had the first generation Garmin Fenix and thought it was a great watch. One of the features that I appreciated was the great and very legible watch display. I have noticed that most of the photos of the Fenix 3 have displays with black backgrounds and lighter numbers text, etc. Is this referred to as positive display? Is there a way, with the Fenix 3, to have the display background gray and the numbers, text, etc., black? I am concerned about reading the "normal" display (black background with lighter numbers an text) in various lighting conditions.

Thanks!


----------



## gaijin

rosborn said:


> I had the first generation Garmin Fenix and thought it was a great watch. One of the features that I appreciated was the great and very legible watch display. I have noticed that most of the photos of the Fenix 3 have displays with black backgrounds and lighter numbers text, etc. Is this referred to as positive display? Is there a way, with the Fenix 3, to have the display background gray and the numbers, text, etc., black? I am concerned about reading the "normal" display (black background with lighter numbers an text) in various lighting conditions.
> 
> Thanks!


The white numbers on a black background is called a negative display. Black numbers on a white background is called a positive display. With the fenix 3 you can configure it either way - here's a pic of the positive display:










FYI, the display on the fenix 3 is a color, transflective, MIP (Memory In Pixel) display which is much easier to read in various lighting conditions than a "normal" LCD display found on most digital watches - configured for either a positive or negative display. If possible, you should try to see one in person to fully judge the quality of the display.

HTH


----------



## rosborn

gaijin said:


> The white numbers on a black background is called a negative display. Black numbers on a white background is called a positive display. With the fenix 3 you can configure it either way - here's a pic of the positive display:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, the display on the fenix 3 is a color, transflective, MIP (Memory In Pixel) display which is much easier to read in various lighting conditions than a "normal" LCD display found on most digital watches - configured for either a positive or negative display. If possible, you should try to see one in person to fully judge the quality of the display.
> 
> HTH


Thank you very much for that informative reply and for the great photo! That's just what I was looking for. I saw your earlier post where you included photos of your watch and non-Garmin strap but wasn't sure if that display was just a particular mode/function or if it was the "normal" display. So, thanks again for clearing that up for me.

I will be handling the watch at our local REI on Monday. Are there any issues/concerns with the Fenix 3 that I should know about?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

rosborn said:


> Are there any issues/concerns with the Fenix 3 that I should know about?


The only issue I have experienced became evident after the latest software update last month. If you pause an activity for long enough that the watch goes back into a low power mode, about 15 minutes, then the GPS tracking will not resume as it should when you resume the activity. The good news is there is a simple workaround to jump start the GPS withoiut losing any tracking data and not having to manipulate the track record. I have also spoken directly to Garmin's engineering department who assured me they are aware of the problem and are working on a fix to incorporate in the next software update. Other than that, the watch has been reliable and provided excellent data from my activities.

HTH


----------



## aksnc30

A follow up from my post last week - after having the fenix 3 for 2 weeks it has repeatedly started crashing and is going back for a brand new replacement under warranty next week.

Garmin customer services are genuinely great guys and offered the replacement without fuss. 

The crashes seemed to be caused when I connect the HRM sensor and then tried to link the watch via bluetooth to the phone.

The watch is not without drawbacks, however i stick by the choice of this over my Ambit for useability, functions, hardware design and accuracy. As time moves on i am sure Garmin will sort out the bugs - but if you're thinking of buying one just make sure you keep the receipt and register the item for warranty!

my perfect watch would this..... but solar powered!


----------



## brvheart

So having had this since almost day one - I really love the watch, the functions the look etc. I had one dud that got replaced but since then mostly smooth sailing. I have used almost all function and customized etc. I don't run anything that is not stuck but rather customized the function and placement of screens etc. 

What I don't like - the thing is not as tough as I would like to see it be. I got the gray model - love the accents of red on the dial, the band awesome and comfortable for me, the glass - scratched within a few weeks - first scratch not sure where it came from, next one that maps itself through the whole thing was just a light puppy tooth - so light that it did NOT scratch the bezel at all, but the glass - SCRATCH. Damn it. After that I had to learn to live with it so I started not babying it and the bezel now shows some battle scars - but nothing I can do about it. I have not worn any of my GShocks since getting it - that is a bad thing but also a good thing - but a bad thing because I really love my watches and especially my GShocks - all of which have seen much worse than the Garmin ever thought about including a hard grab by the puppy dead on the glass and none of those have seen screen scratched.


----------



## GRMPer

Just pulled the trigger on a Sapphire 3. What is everyone's thoughts on the metal bands? I'm a dive watch guy, so I typically rock rubber straps. Probably going to never use the metal band--looks like I can sell that pretty easily and get some different straps.


----------



## cdmackay

Same here.

I like metal bands in general, e.g. plain stainless steel, on a watch with a steel case. But I really hated the Sapphire metal band.

The included rubber band is very nice so that's what I use daily, and I also bought a nice plain black leather Hirsch strap, although it is perhaps a bit silly.

When buying straps, you want one suitable for a watch with 26mm width lugs. i.e. a 26mm wide strap at the watch ends

The Sapphire comes with two Torx T6 drivers - two are needed since the bolt is not captive to the lugs, so you need one on each side.

(Note that the fenix 2 used T10, so the bolts are not compatible)


----------



## aksnc30

GRMPer said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Sapphire 3. What is everyone's thoughts on the metal bands? I'm a dive watch guy, so I typically rock rubber straps. Probably going to never use the metal band--looks like I can sell that pretty easily and get some different straps.


still looking for a 26mm titanium strap that can take the torx bolts  
no luck so far...


----------



## riseboi

I'm considering the Fenix 3. I have an iPhone and I've read that you cannot skip tracks on IOS apps like Spotify and Pandora; only on the native Apple Music App. Is this still the case? TIA


----------



## GRMPer

aksnc30 said:


> still looking for a 26mm titanium strap that can take the torx bolts
> no luck so far...


I've only seen them on Nato/Zulu types. I've got my metal band for sale in the straps / bracelets section.


----------



## Proflig8tor

Just like an aircraft. My home field is above MSL. Sit down and adjust the Kolsman window before even turning the battery on.


----------



## ronalddheld

Is there any way to see a map while navigating to a saved location?


----------



## gaijin

ronalddheld said:


> Is there any way to see a map while navigating to a saved location?


If by "map" you mean things like roads, terrain features, etc., then no, the fenix 3 does not have any map capability. It does not support any Garmin maps, and is not capable of importing any open source maps.

One can, however, save a route taken previously to a saved location and follow that on the fenix 3. It will also show saved waypoints. It is also possible to navigate line of sight to any saved waypoint, or by using the "Sight and Go" feature which allows one to create a destination by entering a bearing and distance.

But if you want "real" maps, then you must look elsewhere.

HTH


----------



## ronalddheld

gaijin said:


> If by "map" you mean things like roads, terrain features, etc., then no, the fenix 3 does not have any map capability. It does not support any Garmin maps, and is not capable of importing any open source maps.
> 
> One can, however, save a route taken previously to a saved location and follow that on the fenix 3. It will also show saved waypoints. It is also possible to navigate line of sight to any saved waypoint, or by using the "Sight and Go" feature which allows one to create a destination by entering a bearing and distance.
> 
> But if you want "real" maps, then you must look elsewhere.
> 
> HTH


ii did not think so but thought I would try anyway. Thanks.


----------



## arogle1stus

021411:
Had supper last nite with IronMan son of mine.
Asked him his thoughts on Fenix III.
Said he was staying with his Garmin 920.His call.
Worked fine at N Shore Hawaii, Tahoe and Boulder.
He's 45 and does the mile in 8.06.00

Lou Snutt


----------



## Wombo21

Got a question regarding VO2 display.

On the Garmin's advertising material, it has these colored bars on the Run screen. What is it? VO2 or Cadence?
Most importantly how do I display them? I've customized my screen and those colored bar doesn't show up when I activate the Run.


----------



## gaijin

You need to be using Garmin's HRM-Run Heart Rate Monitor in order to view those screens in a Run activity - other monitors will not work.

HTH


----------



## Wombo21

I See... Thanks HTH.

Is there a way I display VO2 on the Run screen? I can't find the field.. 
I do use a regular heart rate strap, not the HRM. I believe the HRM besides the heart rate, it also shows body position, which is not VO2 related?


----------



## gaijin

The HRM-Run strap has an accelerometer in it which sends cadence info to the watch. Since this cadence info is based on core body position, it is more accurate than the accelerometer inside the watch. The HRM-Run strap also provides GCT (Ground Contact Time) and VO (Vertical Oscillation) data to the watch.

VO2 is a metric which can be reviewed after a Run activity (or a cycling activity if you have a Power Meter) - no way I know of to display it during a run. The VO2 info does not update in real time, only after an activity is completed, so viewing during a run, even if possible, would just show a static value.

HTH


----------



## gaijin

Wombo21 said:


> Got a question regarding VO2 display.
> 
> On the Garmin's advertising material, it has these colored bars on the Run screen. What is it? VO2 or Cadence?
> Most importantly how do I display them? I've customized my screen and those colored bar doesn't show up when I activate the Run.
> View attachment 5629121


To better answer your question (after a second cup of coffee):

Here is a pic of the top display in English:










These three fields - cadence, vertical oscillation and ground contact time - are referred to by Garmin as "Run Dynamics" and are only available when using the Garmin HRM-Run (or HRM-Tri or HRM-Swim) heart rate monitor.

VO2 info is derived and can be displayed outside an activity by using any heart rate monitor that is compatible with the fenix 3 (most ANT+ contact and optical monitors).

HTH


----------



## Wombo21

Thanks for the detailed explanation, I bought the foot pod instead of the HRM Run, after reading some article, extracted below. I figured I might run at a sporting stadium when the roof is closed, and therefore no GPS signal and knowing distance would be great =)

*HRM-RUN:* Vertical Oscillation, Ground Contact Time, Cadence
*Footpod:* Cadence, Pace (and thus distance)
*Wrist (Watch/WDR):* Cadence, Pace (and thus distance)


----------



## hasto092

I have a Fenix 3 and I will go out on a limb here and state the only thing that could make this watch any better would be the addition of heart rate monitoring ala Apple watch. If Garmin do that then the F3 will be hands down THE best watch on the planet. I pair a Mio Link to mine at the moment so if I could do away with any other tools I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## Rob-Red

hasto092 said:


> I have a Fenix 3 and I will go out on a limb here and state the only thing that could make this watch any better would be the addition of heart rate monitoring ala Apple watch. If Garmin do that then the F3 will be hands down THE best watch on the planet. I pair a Mio Link to mine at the moment so if I could do away with any other tools I'd be a happy camper.


I have the Apple Watch and the Fenix 3 with a HRM band... the band is far more consistent and accurate than the wrist light pulse that Apple uses.

In the spirit of your post SOLAR CHARGING would make the Fenix unstoppable!


----------



## Myrrhman

Hey guys. I have a question about this watch. And more specifically about the display.
So I have a smart watch (LG Urbane) and it has a display similar to a phone. Now I'M wondering what kind of display the Fenix has. Because with my smart watch I'm not so fond of the fact that uses light. You can see my smart watch from a good distance away, even in dim mode. So what is Fenix using ?

Is it coloured LCD ? Does it also use backlight ?


----------



## gaijin

Myrrhman said:


> Hey guys. I have a question about this watch. And more specifically about the display.
> So I have a smart watch (LG Urbane) and it has a display similar to a phone. Now I'M wondering what kind of display the Fenix has. Because with my smart watch I'm not so fond of the fact that uses light. You can see my smart watch from a good distance away, even in dim mode. So what is Fenix using ?
> 
> Is it coloured LCD ? Does it also use backlight ?


The fenix 3 uses a transflective MIP (Memory In Pixel) Color LCD display.

The fenix 3 display is "on" all the time, unlike some smartwatches which need to be turned on to view.

The fenix 3 has a backlight, but it is only required for viewing in dark surroundings. No backlight is required for normal daytime viewing, and a 10% backlight level is usually sufficient for nighttime viewing.

The watch display on the fenix 3 can be user configured as either negative or positive, analog or digital, with many options for additional data display.

And just because there are never enough pictures (all were taken without using any backlight):














































And one showing how the LED backlight looks:










HTH


----------



## Myrrhman

gaijin said:


> The fenix 3 uses a transflective MIP (Memory In Pixel) Color LCD display.
> 
> The fenix 3 display is "on" all the time, unlike some smartwatches which need to be turned on to view.
> 
> The fenix 3 has a backlight, but it is only required for viewing in dark surroundings. No backlight is required for normal daytime viewing, and a 10% backlight level is usually sufficient for nighttime viewing.
> 
> The watch display on the fenix 3 can be user configured as either negative or positive, analog or digital, with many options for additional data display.


Wow. thank you soo much :-!
And amazing pictures !
Can't wait to get my hands on my own now ;-)


----------



## gaijin

And just for good measure, and because there can never be too many pics, here's one of the positive digital main time page showing the time in military format (leading zero and no : divider), alarm status, battery status, Bluetooth status, Day, Date, moon phase and sunset time:










HTH


----------



## j4ckal

Gaijin, what straps have you got ur fenix on and where from? They look great. I've just ordered a nicely discounted fenix 3 and am looking for some NATO/Zulu type straps to go with it.
cheers!



gaijin said:


> And just for good measure, and because there can never be too many pics, here's one of the positive digital main time page showing the time in military format (leading zero and no : divider), alarm status, battery status, Bluetooth status, Day, Date, moon phase and sunset time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH


----------



## STEELINOX

j4ckal said:


> Gaijin, what straps have you got ur fenix on and where from? They look great. I've just ordered a nicely discounted fenix 3 and am looking for some NATO/Zulu type straps to go with it.
> cheers!


Where did ya find a "nicely discounted f3?"

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## STEELINOX

You can source ballistic nylon from http://www.broadarrow.net/maratac.htm

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## gaijin

The largest strap size available from Broadarrow is 24mm - too small for the fenix watches which require 26mm straps.

My NATO/Zulu style straps are most often purchased from Panatime here: 26mm Nato Straps from Panatime.com

Take your pick- NATO or Zulu style, 3-Ring or 5-Ring, Nylon or Leather ...

HTH


----------



## gaijin

j4ckal said:


> Gaijin, what straps have you got ur fenix on and where from? They look great. I've just ordered a nicely discounted fenix 3 and am looking for some NATO/Zulu type straps to go with it.
> cheers!


Here: 26mm Nato Straps from Panatime.com

HTH


----------



## stockae92

Just got my F3 not too long ago. Still trying to figure out all the function. A few questions would be,

- In running mode with the GPS on, is there a way to get back to current time mode (to look at what time it is)?
- In the email notification, from time to time, the iPhone will push old unread email as notification


----------



## gaijin

stockae92 said:


> Just got my F3 not too long ago. Still trying to figure out all the function. A few questions would be,
> 
> - In running mode with the GPS on, is there a way to get back to current time mode (to look at what time it is)?
> - In the email notification, from time to time, the iPhone will push old unread email as notification


While in an activity, running in your example, press and hold the DOWN button to display the Main Time Page while keeping the activity running. You can also scroll to the widgets from the Main Time Page without affecting the running activity. To return to the uninterrupted activity just press the Back/Lap button.

If all you want is to see the Time Of Day (TOD), then you can set up one of the Fields on one of your Data Screens within the Running App to show TOD (Time Of Day). This makwes the TOD available as easily as scrolling to a different Data Screen. *MENU>Settings>Apps>Run>Data Screens>[Choose a Screen and Field and change it to TOD]*

Sorry, can't help with your other question, I choose not to have email notifications sent to my fenix 3 - with all the other Notifications I receive, having emails as well would just be too much.

HTH


----------



## stockae92

Nice, thanks for the tips 



gaijin said:


> While in an activity, running in your example, press and hold the DOWN button to display the Main Time Page while keeping the activity running. You can also scroll to the widgets from the Main Time Page without affecting the running activity. To return to the uninterrupted activity just press the Back/Lap button.
> 
> If all you want is to see the Time Of Day (TOD), then you can set up one of the Fields on one of your Data Screens within the Running App to show TOD (Time Of Day). This makwes the TOD available as easily as scrolling to a different Data Screen. *MENU>Settings>Apps>Run>Data Screens>[Choose a Screen and Field and change it to TOD]*
> 
> Sorry, can't help with your other question, I choose not to have email notifications sent to my fenix 3 - with all the other Notifications I receive, having emails as well would just be too much.
> 
> HTH


----------



## buzz819

hasto092 said:


> I have a Fenix 3 and I will go out on a limb here and state the only thing that could make this watch any better would be the addition of heart rate monitoring ala Apple watch. If Garmin do that then the F3 will be hands down THE best watch on the planet. I pair a Mio Link to mine at the moment so if I could do away with any other tools I'd be a happy camper.


I'm Surprised no one has posted this yet...

GARMIN FENIX 3 HR

Buzz


----------



## gaijin

Not interested in the fenix 3 HR:

- 24/7 HR monitoring which shortens battery life
- Must be worn tight against the wrist for reliable HR readings
- Cannot use NATO/Zulu one-piece straps without blocking HRM (Your linked image is not the fenix 3 HR)
- No advanced running metrics unless chest HRM is worn
- Not known yet how the onboard Optical HRM affects the vibration alert, if at all

Here's a better pic of the fenix 3 HR:










I'm sure it will be a good choice for some, but I'm going this direction:










The tactix Bravo.

HTH


----------



## harald-hans

I am also awaiting this watch ...


----------



## STEELINOX

What are these two scales indicating, culd it be "steps & 'move' bar"?









Sentvia GalaxyN5 Sabre


----------



## STEELINOX

gaijin said:


> Not interested in the fenix 3 HR:
> 
> - 24/7 HR monitoring which shortens battery life
> - Must be worn tight against the wrist for reliable HR readings
> - Cannot use NATO/Zulu one-piece straps without blocking HRM (Your linked image is not the fenix 3 HR)
> - No advanced running metrics unless chest HRM is worn
> - Not known yet how the onboard Optical HRM affects the vibration alert, if at all
> 
> Here's a better pic of the fenix 3 HR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be a good choice for some, but I'm going this direction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tactix Bravo.
> 
> HTH


Not interested either in "hr", & here is my situation when it comes to hr!








Sentvia GalaxyN5 Sabre


----------



## gaijin

STEELINOX said:


> What are these two scales indicating, culd it be "steps & 'move' bar"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sentvia GalaxyN5 Sabre


Exactly right!

Steps progress on the left and Move Bar warning on the right.

HTH


----------



## STEELINOX

gaijin said:


> Exactly right!
> 
> Steps progress on the left and Move Bar warning on the right.
> 
> HTH


Thank you !

Sentvia GalaxyN5 Sabre


----------



## buzz819

Well I have pre-ordered a saphire Fenix3 HR on leather - so will let you know when it comes in.

Buzz


----------



## buzz819

Well I have pre-ordered a saphire Fenix3 HR on leather - so will let you know when it comes in.

Buzz


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Humm ... I am thinking about the vivosmart HR to wear on my right wrist since I don't wear the Fenix 3 everyday.

What do you think about the vivosmart HR? or other fitness tracker in the Garmin line up?


----------



## STEELINOX

stockae92 said:


> Humm ... I am thinking about the vivosmart HR to wear on my right wrist since I don't wear the Fenix 3 everyday.
> 
> What do you think about the vivosmart HR? or other fitness tracker in the Garmin line up?


I've had the vivosmart since before Thanksgiving and it tracks steps and it does Bluetooth with your phone and I am pretty happy with it...


stockae92 said:


> Humm ... I am thinking about the vivosmart HR to wear on my right wrist since I don't wear the Fenix 3 everyday.
> 
> What do you think about the vivosmart HR? or other fitness tracker in the Garmin line up?





STEELINOX said:


> View attachment 6661522
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mjolner

buzz819 said:


> I'm Surprised no one has posted this yet...
> 
> GARMIN FENIX 3 HR
> 
> Buzz


So, now I have a problem. I purchase the fenix 3 sapphire grey the last week of Dec '15. Now it's '16 they release the wrist HR! My plan was to use a NATO strap because it looks bad a$$! But I'd also like the wrist HRM on occasion. My question for you all, is the wrist HRM good enough to wear the watch with the garmin rubber strap instead of a bad a$$ NATO strap or would it be a waste to exchange for the HRM and still wear the NATO even though the HRM won't work? I claim to be an athlete so the HRM could come in useful to possibly track training stress and recovery without having to wear a bra strap. I'd just have to switch straps for a while right? Thoughts? form/style vs. function?


----------



## BuckChartowski

mjolner said:


> So, now I have a problem. I purchase the fenix 3 sapphire grey the last week of Dec '15. Now it's '16 they release the wrist HR! My plan was to use a NATO strap because it looks bad a$$! But I'd also like the wrist HRM on occasion. My question for you all, is the wrist HRM good enough to wear the watch with the garmin rubber strap instead of a bad a$$ NATO strap or would it be a waste to exchange for the HRM and still wear the NATO even though the HRM won't work? I claim to be an athlete so the HRM could come in useful to possibly track training stress and recovery without having to wear a bra strap. I'd just have to switch straps for a while right? Thoughts? form/style vs. function?
> View attachment 6670650


The nato strap does work nicely. I notice that gaijin mentioned a few posts up that regardless of the wrist HRM you still need the chest HRM for advanced running metrics. Sounds like maybe you're not in such a quandary if this is the case.


----------



## Doug507

I'll probably get flamed for this, but I've read that all wrist-based HR monitors are dubious at best - that their accuracy is far too depended and style of wear and personal anatomical differences for them to be considered accurate and reliable. I know my FitBit HR and Fenix 3 chest strap, when worn together, produce very different readings during exercise.


----------



## STEELINOX

Doug507 said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this, but I've read that all wrist-based HR monitors are dubious at best - that their accuracy is far too depended and style of wear and personal anatomical differences for them to be considered accurate and reliable. I know my FitBit HR and Fenix 3 chest strap, when worn together, produce very different readings during exercise.


Your exactly right, there are no wrist worns that produce accurate hr...
I don't particularly give any stock to them - they're really just "toys"!

The hr chest straps are imho, more accurate far short of an actual three wired "ecg" monitor that I use doing ultrasound studies...










Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## gaijin

mjolner said:


> So, now I have a problem. I purchase the fenix 3 sapphire grey the last week of Dec '15. Now it's '16 they release the wrist HR! My plan was to use a NATO strap because it looks bad a$$! But I'd also like the wrist HRM on occasion. My question for you all, is the wrist HRM good enough to wear the watch with the garmin rubber strap instead of a bad a$$ NATO strap or would it be a waste to exchange for the HRM and still wear the NATO even though the HRM won't work? *I claim to be an athlete so the HRM could come in useful to possibly track training stress and recovery without having to wear a bra strap. I'd just have to switch straps for a while right? Thoughts? form/style vs. function?*


Here are some random thoughts that may help you decide:

There are some fundamental functional differences between ANY Optical Heart Rate Monitor (OHRM) and a latest generation Garmin chest strap HRM. OHRM cannot accurately measure Heart Rate Variability (HRV). More about HRV can be found here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_rate_variability , but suffice it to say that HRV data are key to measuring stress and recovery. An OHRM can provide basic Heart Rate data, but any evaluation of stress and/or recovery would have to be manually calculated; but even then, it would not be as accurate as a direct measurement of HRV using a chest strap. OHRM must be worn tightly to the wrist - some (most?) may find this uncomfortable for long term wear. Of course, the fenix 3 HR could be worn with a NATO/Zulu strap, or worn loosely so as to be comfortable, but then Heart Rate data would not be available.

The newer Garmin chest strap HRM's like the HRM-Run, HRM-Tri and HRM-Swim have an accelerometer built into them which allows accurate measurement of some advanced performance metrics which are not available using the accelerometer built into the watch. This is because the chest straps move with the body's core, not the wrist, and can accurately measure overall body movement, not just wrist movement. Two of these metrics are Ground Contact Time (GCT) and Vertical Oscillation (VO). GCT is, as its name implies, the time your feet are in contact with the ground while running. VO is the amplitude of your body's vertical position while running. Recently, some advanced metrics have been added including GCT Balance (difference between left and right GCT) which can be used to further analyze one's performance. These metrics are not available with the OHRM built into the fenix 3 HR - they are only available when using one of the newer chest strap HRM's.

Garmin's other OHRM, wrist-worn training device, the ForeRunner 235, has not had stellar reviews of its built-in OHRM (see here: https://forums.garmin.com/forumdisplay.php?553-Forerunner-235 ) I have no personal experience with the FR235, so cannot comment directly. Further, the user comments are often not reliable, so you be the judge.

If I were you, I'd stick with your current fenix 3 Sapphire for awhile, even if you believe an OHRM choice would be better for you. This technology is advancing so quickly that software is driving device performance at least as much as hardware. I'd like to see, after the fenix 3 HR has been out for awhile, whether it can use the same software as your current fenix 3. My suspicion is that it probably will be able to use the same software, but there is a hardware difference (the OHRM) that may require a different software version. Interestingly, the latest Beta software release from Garmin is designed for the fenix 3 and tactix Bravo - no mention of the fenix 3 HR. Honestly, I don't know whether Garmin consider the fenix 3 HR one and the same with the fenix 3 as far as software goes, but I'd hate to find out in a couple of months that the fenix 3 HR requires its own software version. That could mean slower development due to lower purchase volume / installed base for the fenix 3 HR.

HTH


----------



## geforc

Hi, I am looking for a cheaper replacement for the strap to Fenix 3. Looking for a comfortable material .


----------



## mjolner

Thanks gaijin. You make a good case for sticking with the non HR version. I've been leaning that way but hate feeling like I'm missing out on "free" metrics that could be worth while. I'm not sure what the benefits of tracking HR 24/7 would be as I'm not doing it now. I do track heart rate while doing aerobic exercise but not lifting or resting.


----------



## stockae92

mjolner said:


> Thanks gaijin. You make a good case for sticking with the non HR version. I've been leaning that way but hate feeling like I'm missing out on "free" metrics that could be worth while. I'm not sure what the benefits of tracking HR 24/7 would be as I'm not doing it now. I do track heart rate while doing aerobic exercise but not lifting or resting.


I am happy with the Fenix 3 with chest strap HRM because the chest strap in general will be more accurate than on-wrist HRM. And the HRM-RUN will give me more running matrix.

Having said that, I just ordered a Garmin Vivosmart HR for general kicking around, going to to the gym and such, when I don't need to mess with the chest strap.


----------



## mjolner

geforc said:


> Hi, I am looking for a cheaper replacement for the strap to Fenix 3. Looking for a comfortable material .


I have a StrapsCo NATO strap that's in the photo in this forum and a DaLuca NATO Strap. They are both very comfortable. The DaLuca seems to be a higher quality and more durable. I haven't worn either one for more than a few days so time will tell.


----------



## mario23

Really torn between the sapphire and the hr.
On the one hand I like that the sapphire could be worn with a wider variety of straps and is probably more comfortable.
On the other hand it would be nice to have some 24/7 hr data for daily activity.


----------



## mario23

I love this setup. Do you think this would work with the HR if a hole was cutout of the strap where the sensor is???



gaijin said:


> And just for good measure, and because there can never be too many pics, here's one of the positive digital main time page showing the time in military format (leading zero and no : divider), alarm status, battery status, Bluetooth status, Day, Date, moon phase and sunset time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH


----------



## STEELINOX

mario23 said:


> I love this setup. Do you think this would work with the HR if a hole was cutout of the strap where the sensor is???


It will not work. The thickness of the strap prevents contact of the sensor to the skin, which is how this works...

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## mario23

Ok thanks...just can't decide which to get!!!



STEELINOX said:


> It will not work. The thickness of the strap prevents contact of the sensor to the skin, which is how this works...
> 
> Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## mario23

I saw this done with the apple watch which I believe is optical.
Apple Watch and Nato straps do work - The TiQ newsletter
Is physical contact required.


----------



## stockae92

mario23 said:


> I saw this done with the apple watch which I believe is optical.
> Apple Watch and Nato straps do work â€" The TiQ newsletter
> Is physical contact required.


I am surprised that it works. He must be wearing the the watch pretty tight to get those sensors to work.


----------



## STEELINOX

stockae92 said:


> I am surprised that it works. He must be wearing the the watch pretty tight to get those sensors to work.


Me too !








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

That's just nuts!

If one has the fenix 3 HR and wants a NATO style strap, then the two-piece NATO would be a much better choice:










It mounts on the watch just like a regular watch strap, leaves the bottom of the watch open to your skin, and gives the same style as a one-piece NATO.

Available here: 26mm Panatime Bond Two-Piece Ballistic Nylon Nato with 3 PVD Rings 145/80

One does not achieve the security of a one-piece strap, but with the screwbars used on the fenix 3 it is extremely unlikely that one would ever come loose.

HTH


----------



## STEELINOX

gaijin said:


> That's just nuts!
> 
> If one has the fenix 3 HR and wants a NATO style strap, then the two-piece NATO would be a much better choice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It mounts on the watch just like a regular watch strap, leaves the bottom of the watch open to your skin, and gives the same style as a one-piece NATO.
> 
> Available here: 26mm Panatime Bond Two-Piece Ballistic Nylon Nato with 3 PVD Rings 145/80
> 
> One does not achieve the security of a one-piece strap, but with the screwbars used on the fenix 3 it is extremely unlikely that one would ever come loose.
> 
> HTH


[edited for not so nice comment]

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## mario23

Since I can't decide between the Fenix HR and Sapphire right now I decided to get a Vivosmart HR and try it out...see how this HR tracking works and if it's something I will like.
If I can be patient it will give some time for the Fenix HR to come out and get some use by others for a better idea of how it works compared to the Sapphire.
Once that's happened I will decide on a Fenix and give this one to the wife


----------



## stockae92

I got a vivosmart HR (but I gave it to my folks for them to try)

From what I see, seems like you have to wear it semi tight in order for the wrist HR to work properly. And the green light is basically always on, unless you turn it off. The vivosmart HR battery life seems to last for 5 days. I don't know how's the constant on HR LED light will affect the Fenix 3 battery life. 

My idea is that I really don't need constant HRM monitoring. I only need it during excerise. So the "always on" wrist HRM is a little much. I don't know, but maybe there is a setting in the vivosmart HR (or Fexni HR) to automatically turn on the wrist HRM only when in exercise mode.


----------



## xevious

There's also the vivofit2 with HRM.... it uses the chest band for heart rate. While a bit of a pain to put on and then you've got a band to clean on occasion, you're going to get a more reliable pulse reading with it. And yes, it's only needed when exercising. The battery on the vivofit2 is rated for 1 year.


----------



## SSingh1975

After debating between the Ambit 3 and F3, I've decided to go with the F3. I've owned Ambit 2 in the past and only sold it as at that time, indoor workouts were a challenge and wasn't built in the interface. I'm sure that has been fixed but I want something a little different this time (I've owned several Suunto prods now so want a little change, I guess). Also the colored screen on the F3 gives it the edge over old school Ambit.

Questions:
1) Will any ANT+ HR belt work with the F3 or does it have to be Garmins?
2) Indoor workouts like weight lifting programs and crossfit like exercises......can such activities be tracked by the F3? 
3) I also do HIT on the treadmill in the gym...again back to 1) above.

TIA.


----------



## gaijin

SSingh1975 said:


> After debating between the Ambit 3 and F3, I've decided to go with the F3. I've owned Ambit 2 in the past and only sold it as at that time, indoor workouts were a challenge and wasn't built in the interface. I'm sure that has been fixed but I want something a little different this time (I've owned several Suunto prods now so want a little change, I guess). Also the colored screen on the F3 gives it the edge over old school Ambit.
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Will any ANT+ HR belt work with the F3 or does it have to be Garmins?
> 2) Indoor workouts like weight lifting programs and crossfit like exercises......can such activities be tracked by the F3?
> 3) I also do HIT on the treadmill in the gym...again back to 1) above.
> 
> TIA.


Congrats on your new fenix 3, its technology is evolving rapidly - an exciting ride.

1) The only HRM I own which is not Garmin is a Mio Link optical ANT+ wrist HRM. It works well with the fenix 3 for heart rate. As far as I know, any HRM that meets the ANT+ protocols should work with the fenix 3 for heart rate. Be aware, however, that most of the "advanced" run metrics like Vertical Oscillation, Ground Contact Time, Ground Contact Balance, etc. rely on input from an accelerometer which is only available in the Garmin HRM-Run, HRM-Swim and HRM-Tri chest-worn heart rate monitors. Further, recovery metrics which rely on HRV (Heart Rate Variability) data are only available when using chest-worn heart rate monitors. Optical HRM's may send a synthesized (i.e. made up) HRV value, but they are not accurate.

2) Activities (Apps) can be almost limitlessly customized by the user. GPS and other sensors can be turned Off for indoor activities like strength training. Calories will be calculated as long as a HRM is worn.

3) This is beyond my experience base, but depending on your tracking requirements, you may benefit from using a footpod when exercising on a treadmill. As your experience base grows, you will most likely work out a settings/equipment setup that provides the best results for you.

HTH


----------



## mharris660

I have the Fenix 1 and it's the best outdoor watch I've owned. Not sure I'll do a 3 right away since it doesn't add much more except color display I think and some fitness stuff which I use Fitbit for. If I did upgrade it would be to the 2. With the Fenix line I think you've found the best outdoor watch around, I know I love mine and it's going dog sledding in Alaska next week. I_ also have the Temp sensor, the footpod sensor and the heart rate sensor. I hacked mine to put maps on it. Basic maps but it worked._


----------



## SSingh1975

Gaijin...my wallet hates you ;-). Just put in a order for the silver F3 with HR belt. 

Stoked.


----------



## gaijin

SSingh1975 said:


> Gaijin...my wallet hates you ;-). Just put in a order for the silver F3 with HR belt.
> 
> Stoked.


My wallet hates me, too :-d

Congrats! And, of course, pics when you get it or it didn't happen :-!


----------



## STEELINOX

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## cpt-caverne01

Good morning I am in search of a crown of watch in titanium, would you have sites which sell it?

Thanks for your help


----------



## gaijin

No.

HTH


----------



## SSingh1975

Got mine today (seller was backordered). LOVE the display.

Watch is huge for my goliath 6.5" wrist ;-).....my 42mm daily SWI looks tiny next to the F3.

Bloody took me 35 mins of trial-n-error before I was able to synch the HR belt. The manual failed to point out the single crucial point. WEAR THE BELT FIRST before letting the Fenix detect it. Took me several tries, combos before I discovered that.

Initial data is off as I do crossfit style indoor circuit in my home gym so I have to play around to get a custom program in.

Only downside is the thing is massive and I'm not used to 45mm+ watches (I've lost 10lbs since last year due to training so that doesn't help either with the wrist size).

But all in all, one heck of a watch.


----------



## BuckChartowski

SSingh1975 said:


> Got mine today (seller was backordered). LOVE the display.
> 
> Watch is huge for my goliath 6.5" wrist ;-).....my 42mm daily SWI looks tiny next to the F3.
> 
> Bloody took me 35 mins of trial-n-error before I was able to synch the HR belt. The manual failed to point out the single crucial point. WEAR THE BELT FIRST before letting the Fenix detect it. Took me several tries, combos before I discovered that.
> 
> Initial data is off as I do crossfit style indoor circuit in my home gym so I have to play around to get a custom program in.
> 
> Only downside is the thing is massive and I'm not used to 45mm+ watches (I've lost 10lbs since last year due to training so that doesn't help either with the wrist size).
> 
> But all in all, one heck of a watch.


Both of those are very nice watches. Congratulations on the new arrival.


----------



## xthine

Anyone received their Fenix 3 HR? Ordered from REI online and pick up date is not til Mid March.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frgrant

Hello!!


----------



## frgrant

New forum for fenix3! fenix3forum.com


----------



## stockae92

They should have everything covered.


----------



## STEELINOX

New strapage from strapsco.com









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc3

frgrant said:


> New forum for fenix3! fenix3forum.com


So what happens when the fenix4 comes out in a couple of months?


----------



## gdogmaster

I had the fenix 2 and ended up going for the 235 since was using mostly for running. I really miss the ski/board function this time of year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz819

Very excited.... 4th of March and I receive the Fenix 3Hr....

Wooot...

Soo.. I am guessing I should sell my Fenix 3 then....

Buzz


----------



## gaijin

I just bought a tactix Bravo:










But I'm still keeping my fenix 3 ...


----------



## stockae92

looks very nice, how do they compare?



gaijin said:


> I just bought a tactix Bravo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm still keeping my fenix 3 ...


----------



## gaijin

stockae92 said:


> looks very nice, how do they compare?


Functionally they are very much the same - they use the same software.

Main differences are in the cosmetics and hardware:

- DLC (Diamond-Like Carbon) coating on the bezel and buttons is much more abrasion resistant than the PVD (Physical Vapor Deposition) coating on my fenix 3 Grey.
- Sapphire crystal on the tactix Bravo while my fenix 3 Grey has mineral glass.
- Markings on the permanent internal bezel provide 24 hour markers and a subdued GARMIN logo
- tactix Bravo watch head weighs 62.48 grams while the fenix 3 Grey watch head weighs 57.80 grams. Hard to believe all that is the weight difference of a Sapphire crystal compared to a Mineral Glass crystal and a larger Start/Stop button, but I can confirm no other hardware differences ...
- Backlight has two modes - Normal and NIght Vision. The Night Vision mode is useless unless wearing some kind of night vision gear, the Normal mode is exactly the same as the fenix 3 backlight.

HTH


----------



## stockae92

nice, thanks for the quick comparison. I like the 24hr bezel marking. 



gaijin said:


> Functionally they are very much the same - they use the same software.
> 
> Main differences are in the cosmetics and hardware:
> 
> - DLC (Diamond-Like Carbon) coating on the bezel and buttons is much more abrasion resistant than the PVD (Physical Vapor Deposition) coating on my fenix 3 Grey.
> - Sapphire crystal on the tactix Bravo while my fenix 3 Grey has mineral glass.
> - Markings on the permanent internal bezel provide 24 hour markers and a subdued GARMIN logo
> - tactix Bravo watch head weighs 62.48 grams while the fenix 3 Grey watch head weighs 57.80 grams. Hard to believe all that is the weight difference of a Sapphire crystal compared to a Mineral Glass crystal and a larger Start/Stop button, but I can confirm no other hardware differences ...
> - Backlight has two modes - Normal and NIght Vision. The Night Vision mode is useless unless wearing some kind of night vision gear, the Normal mode is exactly the same as the fenix 3 backlight.
> 
> HTH


----------



## xthine

buzz819 said:


> Very excited.... 4th of March and I receive the Fenix 3Hr....
> 
> Wooot...
> 
> Soo.. I am guessing I should sell my Fenix 3 then....
> 
> Buzz


Nice! Where did you order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

Just as an FYI update, I thought it might be interesting to measure the battery life of my fenix 3 Grey (non-Sapphire) which I have been wearing for almost a year now, when used as a watch only.

Garmin specifies 6 weeks as the battery life when used only as a watch; but there have been many posts, across various threads and forums, either questioning the validity of that specification or simply stating that it is patently false - without any backup data, of course.

So ... I turned all the bells and whistles off on my watch, charged it to 100%, and started measuring the remaining Battery % once a day. I'm just a little over a week into the test, and it is obviously too soon to say definitively, but it looks like it just might make the 6 week specified battery life:










The fenix 3 is running the latest production software version 6.80.

The solid blue line is a plot of the daily Battery % measurements.

The dotted blue line is a linear regression applied to the Battery % plot.

The "Ideal" line is a representation of what constant battery drain would look like from 100% to 0% over 6 weeks.

I intend to continue the test until either the battery dies or the 6 week spec is reached - whichever comes first.

If there is interest, I'll post updates along the way and then the final result.

HTH


----------



## CamRSA

Hey there guys,

Hoping for a little advice. I just bought my Fenix 3 and I am trying to set it to MGRS for work but the grid it is giving me when I mark my location isn't remotely where I am. I don't even think it is placing me within the UK. Anyone from the UK with knowledge of how to get it working I'd really appreciate any advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stockae92

gaijin, that's an interesting experiment. I am definitely interested in seeing the result. My experience has been, if I wear the watch 24/4, enable notification and fitness tracking, LED backlit enabled to auto after sunset (10% brightness and 15sec), no HRM running indoor 6 days a week for about 40min each, and 1 outside run with GPS on and no HRM, about 40min. My battery level is at about 35% after a week. Its likely that battery level can last for 10 days for my kind of usage.


----------



## gaijin

Don't overlook the fact that the battery widget you show is also consuming some power ;-)

It's power consumption may also be preventing the main watch face from cycling into low power mode, thus reducing overall battery life even further.

Just a thought.

HTH


----------



## stockae92

gaijin said:


> Don't overlook the fact that the battery widget you show is also consuming some power ;-)
> 
> It's power consumption may also be preventing the main watch face from cycling into low power mode, thus reducing overall battery life even further.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> HTH


I concur. I wasn't doing a serious study on the battery life. It was just an observation.

10 day when normal usage is good enough for me. Even if it needs charging once a week with a few more outdoor running with GPS. I would be a happy camper.


----------



## buzz819

xthine said:


> Nice! Where did you order?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highlytunedathletes.com.au

... Update... Still hasn't arrived...

:-(

Buzz


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## murasaki

Got mine in yesterday, and I'm LOVING IT!

Slapped on the Pam Submersible dial and a custom Horween Chromexcel Strap I had, and away we went!

Already took it on a 20 mile bike ride last night, and probably another 26. Looking forward to getting my bar mount as riding with it on my wrist is a bit difficult.


----------



## JonL

Got mine on 21 Jan and haven't worn another watch ever since!



All the different watch faces to choose from, as well as straps, the Fenix can play dress up and have fun all at the same time... Love it!





Oh and yeah it's a serious multi sports watch too!


----------



## stockae92

JonL said:


>


Nice! What's this watchface?


----------



## stockae92

Rocking the base dial for me


----------



## JonL

stockae92 said:


> Nice! What's this watchface?


It's an homage to the Devon Tread 1 Steampunk. It even animates in a similar way the Tread watch belts move.

Here's the watch face page on the Garmin app store

https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/apps/64f88226-577f-4f18-9af1-6eab926c891a


----------



## stockae92

thanks man. that's awesome!


----------



## JonL

Something yellow ...


----------



## Rocat

I believe you've truly given up on G-Shock and Pro Trek watches. I don't think any of them will replace this Garmin.



JonL said:


> Something yellow ...


----------



## xthine

Picked up last night Fenix 3 HR, my first GPS watch:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980

Is Fenix3 strap compatible with Fenix2?


----------



## gaijin

anto1980 said:


> Is Fenix3 strap compatible with Fenix2?


The fenix 2 has much larger in diameter screwbars than the fenix 3, so it depends on the strap.

Both are 26mm wide, so one-piece straps like NATO/Zulu style straps can be used on both with no problems - except, of course, on the fenix 3 HR model which cannot use the one-piece straps because they block the built-in Optical Heart Rate Monitor (OHRM).

Rubber, silicone, polyurethane or similar material straps designed for the fenix 3 (or "normal" 26mm watches) could probably be "stretched" or "coaxed" to fit around the larger screwbars of the fenix 2 with the help of some lubrication on the fenix 2 screwbars.

Straps/bracelets with hard strap ends, e.g. metal bracelets or straps with hard plastic links, designed for the fenix 3 will not fit on the larger screwbars of the fenix 2.

Which fenix 3 strap in particular did you have in mind?

HTH

Edit to add pics for clarification:

Small diameter fenix 3 screwbars:


















Larger diameter fenix 2 screwbars:


----------



## anto1980

[Quote = gaijin; 27054618] Il Fenix 2 ha molto più grande in screwbars diametro che il Fenix 3, quindi dipende la cinghia. Entrambi sono 26mm di larghezza, in modo che le cinghie di un pezzo come cinghie stile NATO / Zulu può essere utilizzato su entrambe con nessun problema - tranne, naturalmente, sul modello HR Fenix 3 che non possono utilizzare le cinghie un pezzo perché bloccare il built-in ottica cardiofrequenzimetro (OHRM). gomma, silicone, cinghie in poliuretano o materiali simili progettato per il fenix 3 (o "normali" orologi 26mm) potrebbe probabilmente essere "allungata" o "blandito" per circoscrivere la più grande screwbars del fenix 2 con l'aiuto di un po 'di lubrificante sul Fenix 2 screwbars. cinghie / bracciali con estremità cinghia duri, ad esempio, bracciali di metallo o cinghie con collegamenti in plastica rigida, progettata per il Fenix 3 non si adatta ai più grandi screwbars del Fenix 2. Quali fenix 3 cinturino in particolare avevi in mente? HTH Modifica per aggiungere foto di chiarimenti: piccolo diametro fenix 3 screwbars: diametro di maggiore Fenix 2 screwbars: [/ quote]
View attachment 7456178


----------



## gaijin

View attachment 7456186


Quella cinghia fenix 3 può essere utilizzato senza alcun problema su un fenix 2. Assolutamente nessun problema.

That fenix 3 strap can be used with absolutely no problem on the fenix 2.

Here is a pic of that fenix 3 strap with the fenix 3 screwbar on the left and the fenix 2 screwbar on the right. Both fit the strap with absolutely no problem:










In fact, all of the fenix 3 "rubber" straps can be used on the fenix, tactix, fenix2, fenix 2 Special Edition, quatix and D2.

HTH


----------



## buzz819

xthine said:


> Picked up last night Fenix 3 HR, my first GPS watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it??

STILL waiting for mine :-(

Buzz


----------



## ronan_zj

I want to buy the Garmin Barvo Tactix , but from the U.S website, it indicates the Bravo has PVD coating instead of DLC coating, so which one is true? 
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/into-sports/hiking/tactix-bravo/prod543589.html


----------



## ScottFree

I've been interested in buying a Fenix watch and seriously looked at the recently but one of the things that concerns me is durability. I know that because of all the tech Murphy's law applies. 

I've looked on the reviews on Amazon and there are a few one star reviews on there but I never fully trust them as I don't know if it could be they've done something stupid and fudged it up and they complaining because they don't realise it. 

So I would like to ask Fenix 3 and even Fenix 2 owners how much life have you gotten out of your watch and had anything serious gone wrong?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

ScottFree said:


> I've been interested in buying a Fenix watch and seriously looked at the recently but one of the things that concerns me is durability. I know that because of all the tech Murphy's law applies.
> 
> I've looked on the reviews on Amazon and there are a few one star reviews on there but I never fully trust them as I don't know if it could be they've done something stupid and fudged it up and they complaining because they don't realise it.
> 
> So I would like to ask Fenix 3 and even Fenix 2 owners how much life have you gotten out of your watch and had anything serious gone wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


That's easy.

I purchased my first fenix in September, 2012. Since then, I acquired a tactix, fenix 2, fenix 2 Special Edition, fenix 3 (Grey) and most recently a tactix Bravo.

I have worn one of these every day since September, 2012 and never had anything serious "go wrong."

The capabities of these watches is truly amazing. They can be almost infinitely customized to suit users' needs. To put it kindly, some watches are just too complicated for some people. Whether this is due to a lack of understanding of how the watch works, or a reluctance to accept how the watch is designed to work, I don't know. What I do know, however, is if one takes the time to learn the watch, it will perform accurately and reliably - I have proven this with my experience.

Each iteration of the watches in the fenix/tactix series has brought new features. Some of these new features were accompanied by a loss of some old features. The latest generation - fenix 3/tactix Bravo - have the most extensive capabilities for customization. There are many Connect IQ Apps available that can provide capabilities that used to be available only in different watch platforms - e.g., Tides info only used to be available on the quatix/tactix watches, but now is available on the fenix 3 watches as an App. It used to be that the user had to decide whether they wanted a positive display (e.g. fenix/fenix 2 Special Edition) or a negative display (e.g. tactix/fenix 2). With the fenix 3/tactix Bravo watches, the user can switch back and forth between a positive display and a negative display.

Good luck in your research. My recommendation would be to go with one of the fenix 3/tactix Bravo series of watches, but if you find the capabilities you require in another model, that's great.

HTH

ETA:

Just because there can never be too many pictures, here's a pic of the Tides App on my tactix Bravo:


----------



## Michael.B

gaijin said:


> Just because there can never be too many pictures, here's a pic of the Tides App on my tactix Bravo:


Does this app have to use the Internet via Wifi or the Bluetooth connection to your phone each time you want to see tide data?

Or, does the tide data get stored locally on the phone in memory, like on the original tactix?


----------



## gaijin

Michael.B said:


> Does this app have to use the Internet via Wifi or the Bluetooth connection to your phone each time you want to see tide data?
> 
> Or, does the tide data get stored locally on the phone in memory, like on the original tactix?


When the App is first accessed, a location is specified (either by choosing the present GPS location or entering coordinates) and Tides Data for 7 days are downloaded to the watch through a Bluetooth connection from Garmin Connect running on a smartphone with an active link to the internet.

From then, the watch is autonomous and the data can be accessed without any connection to a smartphone or the internet until the data time period expires 7 days later.

Worthy of note is the Tides Data were only available for the United States on the original tactix, but the new Tides App on the fenix 3/tactix Bravo can be used all over the world.

HTH

Edit to add:

You can find more info on the Tides App Connect IQ page here: https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/apps/8ef5a2ac-f87a-4001-bf47-439543ca4eea

Final edit (I promise):

Just because I like pics, here are some showing the progression of Tides info over the course of a few days (all from watch memory - no connection to smartphone or internet):





































Note: I skipped every other day just to cut down on the number of pics, but the data are there for all days from 23FEB16 - 29FEB16


----------



## Michael.B

Gaijin:

Thanks!


----------



## murasaki

Made a Canvas strap for my Fiance's Fenix


----------



## stockae92

that looks awesome


----------



## xthine

buzz819 said:


> How is it??
> 
> STILL waiting for mine :-(
> 
> Buzz


It's my first GPS so coming from the Apple Watch I am completely blown away. 
I'm very impressed by the quality of the watch. The case size is 51 mm but it's very comfortable surprisingly. 
I've been wearing it every day since I got the watch last week. 
I was looking at the fit bit surge and fit bit blaze but looking at the specs it seems that the battery life was also going to be an issue just like the Apple Watch.

This weekend I took the Fenix3HR hiking for the first time. Average battery life loss was about 10 to 20% for about three hours of hiking with the GPS on. Battery Life in general is impressive I wear it every day even to bed (monitors sleep), it lasted me a whole work week with indoor rowing (which it tracks too) a few days and by Saturday morning I was at around 60 to 70% 
I was able to switch between the screens and the apps easily without any problems. I like the physical buttons instead of the touchscreen so that i'm not second-guessing whether I pressed it or not and also no smudges on the screen. 
The layouts are very customizable I can put whatever metric I want. Connected via Bluetooth to my iPhone the watch receives all types of notifications eg. Calls, texT, calls, At Bat etc.
The Garmin connect App on the iPhone works smoothly. I'm also able to link my Garmin and and Endomondo apps to share data. 
The watch can connect via Wi-Fi so that my data can be directly uploaded to my Garmin Connect account. 
The LiveTrack features allows other people to see my location real time which helps since i usually hike alone. I like that there is a Trackback feature that allows me to literally retrace my steps in case I get lost. 
Below are some screenshots from this weekend's hike.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

Here is my 2 days experience with Garmin Tactix Bravo:
100% fully charged, and I use it as my daily activities tracker/watch, I don't turn off any sensor, but notification and vibration are off. 
the battery drops 4.5% per 24 hours. and right now I have 93% left, and I have 4 hours left to hit 48 hours usage, so I guess it could potentially hit 3 weeks mark? 
I will see the result when the battery has 2% left. 

any feedback from other Fenix 3/Tactix Bravo users?


----------



## gaijin

ronan_zj said:


> Here is my 2 days experience with Garmin Tactix Bravo:
> 100% fully charged, and I use it as my daily activities tracker/watch, I don't turn off any sensor, but notification and vibration are off.
> the battery drops 4.5% per 24 hours. and right now I have 93% left, and I have 4 hours left to hit 48 hours usage, so I guess it could potentially hit 3 weeks mark?
> I will see the result when the battery has 2% left.
> 
> any feedback from other Fenix 3/Tactix Bravo users?


Your battery usage sounds about right.

Just a tip: it is better for the overall health of the battery to keep it as fully charged as possible. It will be interesting to see how long it takes you to get down to 2% battery level as a test, but it would not be good to do that on a regular basis.

HTH


----------



## ronan_zj

gaijin said:


> Your battery usage sounds about right.
> 
> Just a tip: it is better for the overall health of the battery to keep it as fully charged as possible. It will be interesting to see how long it takes you to get down to 2% battery level as a test, but it would not be good to do that on a regular basis.
> 
> HTH


Thank you for the tip. do you mean the Garmin battery doesn't work the same way as the cellphone battery? I know for the cellphone, if I fully discharged the battery, i may improve the battery life.


----------



## gaijin

ronan_zj said:


> Thank you for the tip. do you mean the Garmin battery doesn't work the same way as the cellphone battery? I know for the cellphone, if I fully discharged the battery, i may improve the battery life.


If you fully discharge the fenix 3 battery, you will decrease battery life.


----------



## Bill R W

gaijin said:


> That's easy.
> 
> I purchased my first fenix in September, 2012. Since then, I acquired a tactix, fenix 2, fenix 2 Special Edition, fenix 3 (Grey) and most recently a tactix Bravo.
> 
> I have worn one of these every day since September, 2012 and never had anything serious "go wrong."
> 
> The capabities of these watches is truly amazing. They can be almost infinitely customized to suit users' needs. To put it kindly, some watches are just too complicated for some people. Whether this is due to a lack of understanding of how the watch works, or a reluctance to accept how the watch is designed to work, I don't know. What I do know, however, is if one takes the time to learn the watch, it will perform accurately and reliably - I have proven this with my experience.
> 
> Each iteration of the watches in the fenix/tactix series has brought new features. Some of these new features were accompanied by a loss of some old features. The latest generation - fenix 3/tactix Bravo - have the most extensive capabilities for customization. There are many Connect IQ Apps available that can provide capabilities that used to be available only in different watch platforms - e.g., Tides info only used to be available on the quatix/tactix watches, but now is available on the fenix 3 watches as an App. It used to be that the user had to decide whether they wanted a positive display (e.g. fenix/fenix 2 Special Edition) or a negative display (e.g. tactix/fenix 2). With the fenix 3/tactix Bravo watches, the user can switch back and forth between a positive display and a negative display.
> 
> Good luck in your research. My recommendation would be to go with one of the fenix 3/tactix Bravo series of watches, but if you find the capabilities you require in another model, that's great.
> 
> HTH
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Just because there can never be too many pictures, here's a pic of the Tides App on my tactix
> 
> 
> 
> gaijin --
> 
> I have had a Fenix 2 for several years. Have liked it a lot. Use it for hiking, canoeing, kayaking and other outdoor activities. Also makes a decent travel watch.
> 
> I have been thinking of upgrading to a Fenix 3, although the new tactix bravo has caught my eye and seems a bit more appealing to me purely from a looks point of view. They seem pretty much equivalent functionally, at least if you don't want a built-in heart monitor.
> 
> There are some navigation features that the Fenix 2 has that the Fenix 3 and tactix bravo do not have -- e.g., waypoint averaging. But I most likely would do that with a GARMIN handheld if I wanted to do it. Mostly like the Fenix 2 as an odometer, barometer and altimeter when outside.
> 
> The widgets and apps look appealing and also the color screen, if visible in sunlight. The ability to get tide data is also appealing and something I can't do with the Fenix 2.
> 
> As someone who has had all the models, do you recommend the upgrade? Do you still have all of them?
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...


----------



## ScottFree

gaijin said:


> That's easy.
> 
> I purchased my first fenix in September, 2012. Since then, I acquired a tactix, fenix 2, fenix 2 Special Edition, fenix 3 (Grey) and most recently a tactix Bravo.
> 
> I have worn one of these every day since September, 2012 and never had anything serious "go wrong."
> 
> The capabities of these watches is truly amazing. They can be almost infinitely customized to suit users' needs. To put it kindly, some watches are just too complicated for some people. Whether this is due to a lack of understanding of how the watch works, or a reluctance to accept how the watch is designed to work, I don't know. What I do know, however, is if one takes the time to learn the watch, it will perform accurately and reliably - I have proven this with my experience.
> 
> Each iteration of the watches in the fenix/tactix series has brought new features. Some of these new features were accompanied by a loss of some old features. The latest generation - fenix 3/tactix Bravo - have the most extensive capabilities for customization. There are many Connect IQ Apps available that can provide capabilities that used to be available only in different watch platforms - e.g., Tides info only used to be available on the quatix/tactix watches, but now is available on the fenix 3 watches as an App. It used to be that the user had to decide whether they wanted a positive display (e.g. fenix/fenix 2 Special Edition) or a negative display (e.g. tactix/fenix 2). With the fenix 3/tactix Bravo watches, the user can switch back and forth between a positive display and a negative display.
> 
> Good luck in your research. My recommendation would be to go with one of the fenix 3/tactix Bravo series of watches, but if you find the capabilities you require in another model, that's great.
> 
> HTH
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Just because there can never be too many pictures, here's a pic of the Tides App on my tactix Bravo:


Thank you very very much gaijin for your reply. At the moment I'm definitely looking at the Fenix 3. Tactix Bravo while looks very cool is more of a wishful hope at the moment. The budget might stretch to the Fenix 3 Sapphire, but unless the deal of the century turns up the Fenix 3 is my current choice.


----------



## gaijin

Bill R W said:


> gaijin --
> 
> I have had a Fenix 2 for several years. Have liked it a lot. Use it for hiking, canoeing, kayaking and other outdoor activities. Also makes a decent travel watch.
> 
> I have been thinking of upgrading to a Fenix 3, although the new tactix bravo has caught my eye and seems a bit more appealing to me purely from a looks point of view. They seem pretty much equivalent functionally, at least if you don't want a built-in heart monitor.
> 
> There are some navigation features that the Fenix 2 has that the Fenix 3 and tactix bravo do not have -- e.g., waypoint averaging. But I most likely would do that with a GARMIN handheld if I wanted to do it. Mostly like the Fenix 2 as an odometer, barometer and altimeter when outside.
> 
> The widgets and apps look appealing and also the color screen, if visible in sunlight. The ability to get tide data is also appealing and something I can't do with the Fenix 2.
> 
> As someone who has had all the models, do you recommend the upgrade? Do you still have all of them?
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.
> 
> Bill


Yes, I still have all of them; but to be honest, with each new acquisition it becomes harder and harder to "go back" to wearing one of the earlier models. So, for me, I have never regretted the upgrades, but only you can decide if an upgrade is good for you.

What I can do is offer a couple of points in response to your post.

The basic ABC's (Altimeter, Barometer and Compass) of the fenix 3/tactix Bravo are the best of the bunch so far. For example, during a period of rapidly falling Barometric Pressure:










The Altimeter continued to maintain a steady recording of the Elevation:










This is much better performance than I ever experienced with my earlier watches and makes weather prediction based on Baro Pressure a much more exact exercise in the field.

The compass is a 3D compass which makes it much less sensitive to positioning while shooting a bearing or checking a heading. The watch face can be held several degrees out of true and not affect the accuracy of the reading. Of course, the reading can be set for True or Magnetic, and the declination can be entered manually or derived from current GPS location.

The LCD of the fenix 3/tactix Bravo is particularly good in sunlight. Both pictures above were taken in sunlight with no backlight. The LCD type is "transflective" which means there is a reflective layer behind the liquid crystal module that reflects light back up through the display to enhance contrast and readability. This is very different from color displays on cell phones, for example, which "wash out" in sunlight. The fenix 3/tactix Bravo just gets better in sunlight.

I do not, however, recommend the fenix 3HR model which has the built-in Optical Heart Rate Monitor (OHRM). If one needs a HRM, it is better to use a chest strap. The OHRM built into the watch may seem like a great deal, but ANY OHRM is not as accurate as a chest strap, and does not provide HRV (Heart Rate Variability) data that is necessary to accurately calculate stress and recovery. Also important to me is the fact that one cannot use one-piece NATO/Zulu style straps with the fenix 3HR - the strap blocks the OHRM.

Further, I see no need for the Sapphire crystal. I don't have any scratches on the crystals of any of my older watches, and none on my fenix 3 Grey which I have been wearing for just about a year. Of course, no downside to having it if you want it, or if the model you like only comes with a Sapphire crystal, but there is no need to pay extra for it. If you are worried about scratches you can always fit one of the many quality screen protectors available on the market.

All fenix 3, fenix 3 Sapphire and tactix Bravo models share the same software. This makes them functionally equivalent with the exception of the NVG (Night Vision Gear) compatible backlight setting on the tactix Bravo (which is only visible through NVG). This commonality of software has led to a lot of Garmin resources being devoted to these models which now probably have the largest installed user base for this generation of Garmin device. The epix and D2 Bravo are two examples of models which came out about the same time, but have progressed in their software development at a much slower pace - probably because there just aren't as many of them. The fenix 3HR model also requires its own version of software - it cannot use fenix 3/tactix Bravo software - altough it appears that the fenix 3HR can use many of the Connect IQ apps currently available, but I cannot verify this.

One final note in particular regard to the fenix 2/fenix 3 comparison. I still miss the free maps I have loaded on my fenix 2. The fenix 3/tactix Bravo watches have no capability for installing any kind of maps. Routes, courses, waypoints, POI's - all no problem, just no maps.

Sorry for the rambling response.

HTH


----------



## gaijin

ScottFree said:


> Thank you very very much gaijin for your reply. At the moment I'm definitely looking at the Fenix 3. Tactix Bravo while looks very cool is more of a wishful hope at the moment. The budget might stretch to the Fenix 3 Sapphire, but unless the deal of the century turns up the Fenix 3 is my current choice.


You're welcome - always glad to help.

You're not losing any functionality by sticking with the basic fenix 3 - just looks. I don't see any need for the Sapphire crystal, and can't justify paying extra for it. If you are worried about scratches, there are several good screen protectors on the market to choose from.


----------



## Bill R W

gaijin said:


> Yes, I still have all of them; but to be honest, with each new acquisition it becomes harder and harder to "go back" to wearing one of the earlier models. So, for me, I have never regretted the upgrades, but only you can decide if an upgrade is good for you.
> 
> What I can do is offer a couple of points in response to your post.
> 
> The basic ABC's (Altimeter, Barometer and Compass) of the fenix 3/tactix Bravo are the best of the bunch so far. For example, during a period of rapidly falling Barometric Pressure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Altimeter continued to maintain a steady recording of the Elevation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is much better performance than I ever experienced with my earlier watches and makes weather prediction based on Baro Pressure a much more exact exercise in the field.
> 
> The compass is a 3D compass which makes it much less sensitive to positioning while shooting a bearing or checking a heading. The watch face can be held several degrees out of true and not affect the accuracy of the reading. Of course, the reading can be set for True or Magnetic, and the declination can be entered manually or derived from current GPS location.
> 
> The LCD of the fenix 3/tactix Bravo is particularly good in sunlight. Both pictures above were taken in sunlight with no backlight. The LCD type is "transflective" which means there is a reflective layer behind the liquid crystal module that reflects light back up through the display to enhance contrast and readability. This is very different from color displays on cell phones, for example, which "wash out" in sunlight. The fenix 3/tactix Bravo just gets better in sunlight.
> 
> I do not, however, recommend the fenix 3HR model which has the built-in Optical Heart Rate Monitor (OHRM). If one needs a HRM, it is better to use a chest strap. The OHRM built into the watch may seem like a great deal, but ANY OHRM is not as accurate as a chest strap, and does not provide HRV (Heart Rate Variability) data that is necessary to accurately calculate stress and recovery. Also important to me is the fact that one cannot use one-piece NATO/Zulu style straps with the fenix 3HR - the strap blocks the OHRM.
> 
> Further, I see no need for the Sapphire crystal. I don't have any scratches on the crystals of any of my older watches, and none on my fenix 3 Grey which I have been wearing for just about a year. Of course, no downside to having it if you want it, or if the model you like only comes with a Sapphire crystal, but there is no need to pay extra for it. If you are worried about scratches you can always fit one of the many quality screen protectors available on the market.
> 
> All fenix 3, fenix 3 Sapphire and tactix Bravo models share the same software. This makes them functionally equivalent with the exception of the NVG (Night Vision Gear) compatible backlight setting on the tactix Bravo (which is only visible through NVG). This commonality of software has led to a lot of Garmin resources being devoted to these models which now probably have the largest installed user base for this generation of Garmin device. The epix and D2 Bravo are two examples of models which came out about the same time, but have progressed in their software development at a much slower pace - probably because there just aren't as many of them. The fenix 3HR model also requires its own version of software - it cannot use fenix 3/tactix Bravo software - altough it appears that the fenix 3HR can use many of the Connect IQ apps currently available, but I cannot verify this.
> 
> One final note in particular regard to the fenix 2/fenix 3 comparison. I still miss the free maps I have loaded on my fenix 2. The fenix 3/tactix Bravo watches have no capability for installing any kind of maps. Routes, courses, waypoints, POI's - all no problem, just no maps.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling response.
> 
> HTH


gaijin -- Thanks very much for the response. Very helpful and not rambling at all. I am convinced. Time to upgrade. Think I prefer the looks of the tactix bravo. Now to convince my wife (who is pretty accepting of my watch habits).


----------



## gaijin

You're very welcome. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## bech9

Nice!!!


----------



## gaijin

gaijin said:


> Just as an FYI update, I thought it might be interesting to measure the battery life of my fenix 3 Grey (non-Sapphire) which I have been wearing for almost a year now, when used as a watch only.
> 
> Garmin specifies 6 weeks as the battery life when used only as a watch; but there have been many posts, across various threads and forums, either questioning the validity of that specification or simply stating that it is patently false - without any backup data, of course.
> 
> So ... I turned all the bells and whistles off on my watch, charged it to 100%, and started measuring the remaining Battery % once a day. I'm just a little over a week into the test, and it is obviously too soon to say definitively, but it looks like it just might make the 6 week specified battery life:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fenix 3 is running the latest production software version 6.80.
> 
> The solid blue line is a plot of the daily Battery % measurements.
> 
> The dotted blue line is a linear regression applied to the Battery % plot.
> 
> The "Ideal" line is a representation of what constant battery drain would look like from 100% to 0% over 6 weeks.
> 
> I intend to continue the test until either the battery dies or the 6 week spec is reached - whichever comes first.
> 
> If there is interest, I'll post updates along the way and then the final result.
> 
> HTH


As promised here's the end result (it almost made it):










At the same time, I measured watch accuracy. Here it is plotted on the same graph as the Battery %:










It's obvious that without a regular sync with GPS it will drift. My experience has been that with daily GPS sync, my watch is never off more than +1 second.

*Conclusions:*

1. The measured battery life is close enough to the "Up to 6 weeks" spec to give it a passing grade.
2. The timekeeping function of the fenix 3 is not very inherently accurate, but with regular syncs to GPS it is perfectly acceptable.

HTH


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Gaijin, That's some interesting testing that you did. Sounds like you are pretty happy overall with the watch. Was wondering if anyone thinks that a Fenix 4 is imminent and a newbie should hold off getting a Fenix 3 or just go ahead and get one now? I'm currently using a Garmin Edge on my bike and love it but would like to get a wrist worn gps watch for keeping track trail running distances etc. I can't imagine what they would do to improve the next model...Thanks for any thoughts on the subject. Mark


----------



## gaijin

Mbaulfinger said:


> Gaijin, That's some interesting testing that you did. Sounds like you are pretty happy overall with the watch. Was wondering if anyone thinks that a Fenix 4 is imminent and a newbie should hold off getting a Fenix 3 or just go ahead and get one now? I'm currently using a Garmin Edge on my bike and love it but would like to get a wrist worn gps watch for keeping track trail running distances etc. I can't imagine what they would do to improve the next model...Thanks for any thoughts on the subject. Mark


Of course, there will always be a new model. When that will be, how it will differ from the current model, whether it will be better or worse for your paricular use case - no one can tell. Garmin have just introduced several new fenix 3-based models, so it is probably safe to assume it will be at least a year before they start undercutting that market with a "better" model. And even if a new model is introduced, if it is "better" enough to justify upgrading from the current model, there will probably be some period of development/optimization before that new model becomes mainstream.

For me, it's an easy exercise - all based on the cost of lost opportunity.

Is what I'm using now good enough?

What will I gain by buying a new device?

What will it cost me in lost features, capabilities, etc. if I do not buy a new device?

The answers don't have to be some deep, analytical exercise, it could be just as simple as, "I'd really like a watch that will record my rides."

Some guidelines:

The older fenix and fenix 2 models still work and are supported by Garmin, but they will not be getting any new features and do not have a lot of the high tech features of the current fenix 3/tactix Bravo models.

The epix was a dog when it was introduced (I know, I bought and returned one) and is not well supported by Garmin. Some folks like the unique features of the epix, and it is being heavily discounted by retailers now, but it will not be a mainstream Garmin product in the near future - it has "orphan" written all over it.

That means I do not recommend buying an older fenix/fenix 2 model or an epix model.

I don't recommend one of the new fenix 3HR models with the built-in Optical Heart Rate Monitor (OHRM) - it must use two-piece straps (I really like NATO/Zulu one-piece straps) and the OHRM is not as accurate, or provide as much information, as a chest Heart Rate Monitor.

Of course, all this is just my opinion and yours may be very different - just throwing it out there.

HTH


----------



## Limey-

Had mine since the first week of release. Fantastic ABC watch.


----------



## Limey-




----------



## Limey-

My favorite


----------



## Bill R W

gaijin said:


> As promised here's the end result (it almost made it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, I measured watch accuracy. Here it is plotted on the same graph as the Battery %:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that without a regular sync with GPS it will drift. My experience has been that with daily GPS sync, my watch is never off more than +1 second.
> 
> *Conclusions:*
> 
> 1. The measured battery life is close enough to the "Up to 6 weeks" spec to give it a passing grade.
> 2. The timekeeping function of the fenix 3 is not very inherently accurate, but with regular syncs to GPS it is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> HTH


It surprises me that GARMIN does not make the timekeeping function in the various Fenix watches more accurate when not synching daily. Particularly as the watches seem better designed for daily wear.

It looks like your Fenix 3 is running a bit more than 30 seconds a month off. Not a practical concern in most cases. But GPS on its own is one of the most accurate sources of distributed time.

I have seen a similar drift with my Fenix 2. Of course, as you point out, it is spot on after using the GPS function and synching with satellites.

By comparison, the quartz oscillator in an inexpensive G Shock is usually spec'd to within +\- 15 seconds per month, and the ones I have are generally more accurate than spec (+\- 3 to 6 seconds a month) even when not synching by radio to the Fort Collins radio signal. So I do not think a bit more internal accuracy would be that hard to achieve.


----------



## gaijin

Bill R W said:


> By comparison, the quartz oscillator in an inexpensive G Shock is usually spec'd to within +\- 15 seconds per month, and the ones I have are generally more accurate than spec (+\- 3 to 6 seconds a month) even when not synching by radio to the Fort Collins radio signal. So I do not think a bit more internal accuracy would be that hard to achieve.


Except for the fact the fenix 3 does not have a quartz oscillator ;-)


----------



## Bill R W

gaijin said:


> Except for the fact the fenix 3 does not have a quartz oscillator ;-)


Interesting. How does it keep time when not synching?


----------



## gaijin

Bill R W said:


> Interesting. How does it keep time when not synching?


Through software based on the CPU clock rate. Since it is software, variability can be introduced based on the priority the timekeeping function is given. So, rather than polling a fixed value like the frequency of an onboard quartz oscillator, or referencing an accumulator based on that oscillator, the time display is refreshed based on a software routine which updates the currently present time value by the interval established by the software. This results in a cumulative error as shown in my graph above. This is just like the time display in most computers - unless corrected by a regular connection to a time reference, it will drift.

Again, as long as the starting time is corrected regularly by establishing a connection with a GPS signal, the time offset is acceptable to most users.

HTH


----------



## ronan_zj

I have a weird battery issue on my Bravo Tactix. I charged to 100%, but after I took it off from the charge cradle, a few minutes later it drops to 99% immediately, so I am wondering if anyone has same experience like me ?


----------



## Bill R W

gaijin said:


> Through software based on the CPU clock rate. Since it is software, variability can be introduced based on the priority the timekeeping function is given. So, rather than polling a fixed value like the frequency of an onboard quartz oscillator, or referencing an accumulator based on that oscillator, the time display is refreshed based on a software routine which updates the currently present time value by the interval established by the software. This results in a cumulative error as shown in my graph above. This is just like the time display in most computers - unless corrected by a regular connection to a time reference, it will drift.
> 
> Again, as long as the starting time is corrected regularly by establishing a connection with a GPS signal, the time offset is acceptable to most users.
> 
> HTH


Thanks. That's very interesting to know. I had assumed that the Garmins must have Quartz clocks inside, based on how common and cheap they are (Quartz movements, that is).

I believe that Seiko, Casio and Citizen GPS watches have Quartz movements, but of course, in contrast to GARMIN watches, they are focused only on timekeeping.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Just completed a 1 month time accuracy test on my fenix 3 sapphire and it was 24 seconds slow in 30 days so a slightly better result then gaijin. It loses about 0.8 seconds per day is my conclusion. That is rather good considering the lack of a quarts crystal! Several of my G-Shocks do not perform better despite having a quartz in them!


----------



## gaijin

Joakim Agren said:


> Just completed a 1 month time accuracy test on my fenix 3 sapphire and it was 24 seconds slow in 30 days so a slightly better result then gaijin. It loses about 0.8 seconds per day is my conclusion. That is rather good considering the lack of a quarts crystal! Several of my G-Shocks do not perform better despite having a quartz in them!


I've started a second test where the charge on the watch is kept at 100%. This may show whether low voltage was a contributing factor to the time offset I observed in my first test.

Preliminary results (very preliminary) are obviously too early to tell, but appear to be in line with your results - on the order of about -0.7 seconds/day:










Will keep you posted.

HTH


----------



## xthine

Favorite watch face:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine

buzz819 said:


> Highlytunedathletes.com.au
> 
> ... Update... Still hasn't arrived...
> 
> :-(
> 
> Buzz


Hopefully you already received it


----------



## ronan_zj

Its my Third week with my Tactix Bravo and I am experiencing battery issue now. first 2 weeks, my daily battery consumption was 4-5% with activity tracking. Last weekend when the watch was fully charged and unplugged, the battery meter change to 99% in a few mins, and right now my battery daily consumption becomes 9-10%, and I have no idea what was the reason because I didn't change any setting.


----------



## aksnc30

ronan_zj said:


> Its my Third week with my Tactix Bravo and I am experiencing battery issue now. first 2 weeks, my daily battery consumption was 4-5% with activity tracking. Last weekend when the watch was fully charged and unplugged, the battery meter change to 99% in a few mins, and right now my battery daily consumption becomes 9-10%, and I have no idea what was the reason because I didn't change any setting.


See if switching the fenix 3 off and back on sorts this out. Like mobile phone apps the background processes on the f3 sometimes don't switch themselves off.


----------



## randb

Is there a reason why I can't have a digital watchface with Time, Date, sunrise sunset data and baro trend arrow? I see some on the Connect IQ store with elevation but no baro trend arrow.


----------



## Bill R W

I received a Tactix Bravo last weekend as a birthday gift from my wife. Like the watch a lot. I have had a Fenix 2 for several years as well as a number of GARMIN handhelds. 

I am having a problem with the watch not measuring distance when using an activity. The watch will connect to satellites and will initially show some distance accumulating, but then seems to freeze and distance stops accumulating. On one occasion, it added a bit of distance from time to time over the walk. This is not merely an accuracy issue. The first time I saw this happen, I did a 4 mile walk (previously measured with my Fenix 2 and GARMIN Montana) and the watch showed 0.09 miles of total distance. 

I have seen this problem in the hiking and tactical activities, as well as in a new activity I set up for walking. 

I updated the watch to the latest firmware using GARMIN Express. It was running 6.70. Now it has 6.90. I still have the problem. Took the dog on a short pre-bedtime walk last night and the watch's distance froze at 0.02 miles. The walk was about 0.5 miles. 

The watch is clearly connecting to satellites. I get the green GPS indication before starting the activity. The watch shows a pace that makes sense during the activity. The watch's time has been updated when I stop the activity. And it shows a location that makes sense in the tactical activity. 

I have turned Glonass on. Auto pause is off. I have added a couple of watch faces, widgets, apps, and data fields, but I had the problem before adding these items. 

I looked at posts on the GARMIN Fenix 3 and Tactix forums. Sounds like this issue has been seen before, but I did not see any indication of what the underlying problem was.

The watch came from REI, so I can certainly return or exchange it. I would hate to get another one from the same batch with the same problem. 

It feels like a software or firmware problem. Suppose it could be hardware. Or maybe even user error. Never had this problem with my Fenix 2.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## gaijin

Can you link to one of your "problem" activities in Garmin Connect? That would make diagnosing a lot easier.

TIA


----------



## buzz819

xthine said:


> Hopefully you already received it


It did arrive, and I am loving it!

Now... what I really want is a 26mm two piece leather nato/zulu....

Anyone know of any good suppliers or places to get one?

Thanks!


----------



## Bill R W

gaijin said:


> Can you link to one of your "problem" activities in Garmin Connect? That would make diagnosing a lot easier.
> 
> TIA


Unfortunately, I only saved one of the activities where I had this problem. Here is a link. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1121334766

This walk, tracked using the hiking app, was done before I updated the firmware, so the watch was on 6.70. I will see if it happens again when walking today and save it if it does.

This walk was between 3.5 and 4 miles, I think. Even though the watch was not tracking distance, it did display a pace that generally varied between 14 and 17 minutes per mile, which seems in the ballpark.

This issue seems to be intermittent. I used it on two walks yesterday. In the first shorter walk, the distance froze for a short while (maybe a minute or so) and then started to track distance - maybe this could just be losing satelites. In the second, longer walk, the distance worked fine all along. For this second walk, I brought my Fenix 2 along and over a bit more than 3 miles, they tracked the same distance to within 0.02 or 0.03 miles. Interestingly, the track on the Fenix 2 seemed tighter to the course (which was a walk out and return over the same path).

I did save the longer walk yesterday where the watch tracked distance fine. Here is a link for comparison. It is the same path as the one in which distance did not work, although we turned around a bit earlier so the total distance was a bit over 3 miles. The watch is now on 6.90. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1128744574


----------



## gaijin

Bill R W said:


> I received a Tactix Bravo last weekend as a birthday gift from my wife. Like the watch a lot. I have had a Fenix 2 for several years as well as a number of GARMIN handhelds.
> 
> I am having a problem with the watch not measuring distance when using an activity. The watch will connect to satellites and will initially show some distance accumulating, but then seems to freeze and distance stops accumulating. On one occasion, it added a bit of distance from time to time over the walk. This is not merely an accuracy issue. The first time I saw this happen, I did a 4 mile walk (previously measured with my Fenix 2 and GARMIN Montana) and the watch showed 0.09 miles of total distance.
> 
> I have seen this problem in the hiking and tactical activities, as well as in a new activity I set up for walking.
> 
> I updated the watch to the latest firmware using GARMIN Express. It was running 6.70. Now it has 6.90. I still have the problem. Took the dog on a short pre-bedtime walk last night and the watch's distance froze at 0.02 miles. The walk was about 0.5 miles.
> 
> The watch is clearly connecting to satellites. I get the green GPS indication before starting the activity. The watch shows a pace that makes sense during the activity. The watch's time has been updated when I stop the activity. And it shows a location that makes sense in the tactical activity.
> 
> I have turned Glonass on. Auto pause is off. I have added a couple of watch faces, widgets, apps, and data fields, but I had the problem before adding these items.
> 
> I looked at posts on the GARMIN Fenix 3 and Tactix forums. Sounds like this issue has been seen before, but I did not see any indication of what the underlying problem was.
> 
> The watch came from REI, so I can certainly return or exchange it. I would hate to get another one from the same batch with the same problem.
> 
> It feels like a software or firmware problem. Suppose it could be hardware. Or maybe even user error. Never had this problem with my Fenix 2.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.





Bill R W said:


> Unfortunately, I only saved one of the activities where I had this problem. Here is a link. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1121334766
> 
> This walk, tracked using the hiking app, was done before I updated the firmware, so the watch was on 6.70. I will see if it happens again when walking today and save it if it does.
> 
> This walk was between 3.5 and 4 miles, I think. Even though the watch was not tracking distance, it did display a pace that generally varied between 14 and 17 minutes per mile, which seems in the ballpark.
> 
> This issue seems to be intermittent. I used it on two walks yesterday. In the first shorter walk, the distance froze for a short while (maybe a minute or so) and then started to track distance - maybe this could just be losing satelites. In the second, longer walk, the distance worked fine all along. For this second walk, I brought my Fenix 2 along and over a bit more than 3 miles, they tracked the same distance to within 0.02 or 0.03 miles. Interestingly, the track on the Fenix 2 seemed tighter to the course (which was a walk out and return over the same path).
> 
> I did save the longer walk yesterday where the watch tracked distance fine. Here is a link for comparison. It is the same path as the one in which distance did not work, although we turned around a bit earlier so the total distance was a bit over 3 miles. The watch is now on 6.90. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1128744574


As is printed on the cover of the _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ ... Don't Panic!

Thanks for posting the activity links, they helped a lot.

The good news is, the problem you are seeing is very different from the "GPS jump" problem reported by others. Everything I see so far points to a User defined set of parameters that, unfortunately, resulted in a performance anomaly. In other words, simply by setting your watch up a little differently, you should be able to see some great tracking results. I don't like to use the phrase User Error because there are so many User selectable parameter choices that it is easy to set conflicting conditions that really don't work well. This is certainly not helped at all by Garmin's lack of detailed explanations in the available Owner's Manual.

What I suggest is you "baseline" an Activity App with some recommended settings, try it, and let us know how that works for you. It appears that an activity you do frequently is Walking/Hiking, I'd like to base the test on that kind of activity using the Garmin built-in Hike App.

Here's what I suggest you do:

- Add a new Hike App: *MENU>Settings>Apps>+Add New>Hiking>Blue[just because it's the first choice]>Hike(2)[The first option]>Use Default>On[GPS]>Done*
- Confirm settings in the new Hike(2) App:
>*MENU>Settings>Apps>Hike(2)>Auto Lap>Toggle Off*
>*MENU>Settings>Apps>Hike(2)>Lap Key [Toggle Off]*
>*MENU>Settings>Apps>Hike(2)>Timeout>Extended*
>Check Hike(2) settings are:
>>Metronome Off
>>Auto Lap Manual Only
>>Auto Pause Off
>>Auto Climb Off
>>3D Speed Off
>>3D Distance Off
>>Lap Key Off
>>Auto Scroll Off
>>GPS On
>>Timeout Extended

- Set System GPS parameters:
>*MENU>Settings>System>GLONASS [Toggle On]*
>*MENU>Settings>System>Data Recording>Every Second*

Now the easy part - record a walk with the new settings using the Hike(2) App:
- *Start/Stop>Hike(2)*
- Wait for at least two minutes after seeing the green GPS circle - this is called "Staging the Activity" and gives the GPS a chance to acquire a good fix
- *Start/Stop* and go for your walk
- You can scroll up or down to view the Data Screens, but don't press any other buttons until you finish the walk
- When you are finished with the walk, *Start/Stop>Save>Done*

After we establish that this gives you acceptable results, you can go ahead and further customize this or other Apps to meet your specific desires.

No matter your result, if you could report back with a link to this Activity in Garmin Connect it would be great for further discussion/analysis.

HTH


----------



## Bill R W

Thanks gaijin. I'll try that. 

Did two more walks today with the same set up (before adding the new hiking app) and no issues re recording distance. Same totals on Tactix Bravo and Fenix 2 to within 0.02 over two miles. 

No panic. Haven't seen any Vogons in the neighborhood.


----------



## gaijin

Bill R W said:


> No panic. Haven't seen any Vogons in the neighborhood.


Big holiday coming up soon:










:-d


----------



## Bill R W

gaijin said:


> As is printed on the cover of the _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ ... Don't Panic!
> 
> Thanks for posting the activity links, they helped a lot.
> 
> The good news is, the problem you are seeing is very different from the "GPS jump" problem reported by others. Everything I see so far points to a User defined set of parameters that, unfortunately, resulted in a performance anomaly. In other words, simply by setting your watch up a little differently, you should be able to see some great tracking results. I don't like to use the phrase User Error because there are so many User selectable parameter choices that it is easy to set conflicting conditions that really don't work well. This is certainly not helped at all by Garmin's lack of detailed explanations in the available Owner's Manual.
> 
> What I suggest is you "baseline" an Activity App with some recommended settings, try it, and let us know how that works for you. It appears that an activity you do frequently is Walking/Hiking, I'd like to base the test on that kind of activity using the Garmin built-in Hike App.
> 
> Here's what I suggest you do:
> 
> - Add a new Hike App: *MENU>Settings>Apps>+Add New>Hiking>Blue[just because it's the first choice]>Hike(2)[The first option]>Use Default>On[GPS]>Done*
> - Confirm settings in the new Hike(2) App:
> >*MENU>Settings>Apps>Hike(2)>Auto Lap>Toggle Off*
> >*MENU>Settings>Apps>Hike(2)>Lap Key [Toggle Off]*
> >*MENU>Settings>Apps>Hike(2)>Timeout>Extended*
> >Check Hike(2) settings are:
> >>Metronome Off
> >>Auto Lap Manual Only
> >>Auto Pause Off
> >>Auto Climb Off
> >>3D Speed Off
> >>3D Distance Off
> >>Lap Key Off
> >>Auto Scroll Off
> >>GPS On
> >>Timeout Extended
> 
> - Set System GPS parameters:
> >*MENU>Settings>System>GLONASS [Toggle On]*
> >*MENU>Settings>System>Data Recording>Every Second*
> 
> Now the easy part - record a walk with the new settings using the Hike(2) App:
> - *Start/Stop>Hike(2)*
> - Wait for at least two minutes after seeing the green GPS circle - this is called "Staging the Activity" and gives the GPS a chance to acquire a good fix
> - *Start/Stop* and go for your walk
> - You can scroll up or down to view the Data Screens, but don't press any other buttons until you finish the walk
> - When you are finished with the walk, *Start/Stop>Save>Done*
> 
> After we establish that this gives you acceptable results, you can go ahead and further customize this or other Apps to meet your specific desires.
> 
> No matter your result, if you could report back with a link to this Activity in Garmin Connect it would be great for further discussion/analysis.
> 
> HTH


I created a new Hike(2) app with the settings you suggested above. I used it on two short walks today with our elderly dog.

In the first walk, things appeared to work normally. The Tactix Bravo measured the walk at 0.65 miles. My Fenix 2 measured the walk at 0.69 miles. A bit more variation (as a percentage) between the two than I was seeing before, but the Tactix Bravo did not freeze as far as I could tell in accumulating distance. The track on my Fenix 2 appears a bit closer to the route I took which was on sidewalks paralleling the streets.

Tactix Bravo -- https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1130718134

Fenix 2 -- https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1130725035

In the second walk, the Tactix Bravo seemed to freeze several times when accumulating distance as reported by the watch. The Tactix Bravo measured the walk at 0.17 miles, while the Fenix 2 measured it at 0.57 miles. The Fenix 2 total is about what I would expect. The Tactix Bravo total is too little distance. The Tactix Bravo track also seems to have me off the route I walked (again on sidewalks paralleling the streets or down our ally) by close to a block in a couple of places.

Tactix Bravo -- https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1130718145

Fenix 2 -- https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1130725039

Interestingly, when I view the Tactix Bravo track for this second walk on Basemap, it shows a distance of 0.8 miles, which is too long, but which probably counts the errant positions off my route that I see in the recorded track.

Changing the settings has generally meant more recorded points -- one at every second. Before that it was on smart mode for measuring points, which must be the default.

Bit confused by all of this. One would think that a simple hike or walk would not be something that would use conflicting settings and generate odd results. It seems simpler than many of the other activities. Have generally not had similar issues in the past with the Fenix 2. The first time I had the issue with the Tactix Bravo I was simply measuring a walk in the tactical app without changing settings other than to pick English units and turn on Glonass.


----------



## gaijin

Those tactix Bravo tracks do not look good.

All I can suggest is you try a full reset followed by a static GPS soak for an hour to see if it helps. If not, then it might be time to return/replace the tactix Bravo.

Full reset: *MENU>Settings>System>Restore Defaults>Yes* NOTE: This will reset all your custom settings

Static soak: Set up a Hike(2) App as outlined above, place your tactix Bravo outside with a clear view of the sky and record an activity for an hour without moving the watch. At the end of the hour, stop the activity and discard it.

The full reset is the first thing Garmin Support would ask you to do, and the static soak reloads the GPS ephemeris and almanac data to assure the watch has the latest GPS data.

HTH


----------



## Bill R W

gaijin said:


> Those tactix Bravo tracks do not look good.
> 
> All I can suggest is you try a full reset followed by a static GPS soak for an hour to see if it helps. If not, then it might be time to return/replace the tactix Bravo.
> 
> Full reset: *MENU>Settings>System>Restore Defaults>Yes* NOTE: This will reset all your custom settings
> 
> Static soak: Set up a Hike(2) App as outlined above, place your tactix Bravo outside with a clear view of the sky and record an activity for an hour without moving the watch. At the end of the hour, stop the activity and discard it.
> 
> The full reset is the first thing Garmin Support would ask you to do, and the static soak reloads the GPS ephemeris and almanac data to assure the watch has the latest GPS data.
> 
> HTH


Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## Fabian43

Will the Fenix 3 pair with a iPod nano? I want to control stored music at the guy but I don't want to carry my iPhone on me


----------



## Bill R W

gaijin said:


> Those tactix Bravo tracks do not look good.
> 
> All I can suggest is you try a full reset followed by a static GPS soak for an hour to see if it helps. If not, then it might be time to return/replace the tactix Bravo.
> 
> Full reset: *MENU>Settings>System>Restore Defaults>Yes* NOTE: This will reset all your custom settings
> 
> Static soak: Set up a Hike(2) App as outlined above, place your tactix Bravo outside with a clear view of the sky and record an activity for an hour without moving the watch. At the end of the hour, stop the activity and discard it.
> 
> The full reset is the first thing Garmin Support would ask you to do, and the static soak reloads the GPS ephemeris and almanac data to assure the watch has the latest GPS data.
> 
> HTH


I did a restore defaults, GPS static soak and set up Hike(2) on Friday and tested the Tactix Bravo on several walks Friday and Saturday. Had the same issues -- distance accumulation freezing periodically and a track that had points way off the route I walked. The Fenix 2 again did fine. The problem was also again intermittent, with a couple of walks bad, several that seemed fine and a bike ride that seemed fine (compared to map on GARMIN Basecamp and the tracks from my Fenix 2 and Edge 25 (a new GARMIN small bike GPS unit)).

So I took the watch back to REI today and exchanged it for a new Tactix Bravo. In my experience, REI has always been very good on returns and exchanges. The REI customer service person said the returned watch would be sent back to GARMIN, as it was being returned for not working. I asked whether REI had seen any issues with the Tactix Bravo watches. She said no, not that she knew, but also noted the watch was out only recently.

Charged the the new watch up, updated the firmware to 6.90 (some display software also updated), doing a static GPS soak and hope to test it a bit later today, if the rain and thunder ease up.

Thanks gaijin for the help. Hope this one works better.


----------



## Bill R W

I did several walks last weekend with my newly exchanged Tactix Bravo. The new watch did not freeze in measuring distance on any of the walks. Initially I used the Hike app as set up on the watch by default (so with smart recording) although I turned on Glonass. Measured distance from the Tactix Bravo was fairly close to measured distance on my Fenix 2. I believe biggest difference was 0.08 miles on a 3.4 mile walk. So not too bad. Good enough for my purposes.

I did another walk this afternoon setting up a new Hike app on the Tactix Bravo as suggested by Gaijin, including setting data recording to every second. The walk was about 3.4 miles and the two watches (the Fenix 2 still using smart recording) were within 0.01 miles for total distance over about 3.4 miles (one at 3.38 miles and the other at 3.39 miles).

However, the tracks from the Fenix 2 are tighter than the tracks from the Tactix Bravo and seemingly more accurate to the route I walked. I can check this two ways. First, this walk (and many of the ones I have done for testing purposes) was out and back over the same path so you can compare the walk out with the walk back. The Fenix 2 tracks out and back are very close, often hard to distinguish. The Tactix Bravo has me mostly walking back on a different side of the road than I walked out on. I was on the same path both out and back, on the same side of the road (the west side). Second, I can look at the track in Garmin Connect or Garmin Basemap and compare the track to the roads and streets on the map.

Here are links to the two tracks from this afternoon for anyone that wants to see the difference.

Tactix Bravo -- https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1147080786

Fenix 2 -- https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1147078281

The tracks from last weekend show similar differences.

I wonder if the Fenix 2 track is somewhat more accurate because it is set to use WAAS correction signals. As far as I can tell, the Tactix Bravo does not use WAAS or EGNOS -- no reference I can find in the manual, the watch menus or on the box. I have seen some discussions on the Garmin Fenix 3 forum suggesting that maybe the Fenix 3 does WAAS/EGNOS -- in which case, I would think the Tactix Bravo would too -- but the discussion did not seem to reach a definitive positive conclusion and it sounds like there is no reference to WAAS/EGNOS in the Fenix 3 watch menus either.

On the other hand, the errors on Tactix Bravo track do not seem random. It is almost as if the watch puts me on one side of the road going out and the other coming back. If it was simply larger GPS error, I would expect it to jump around more.

Interesting. Will test with more walks this weekend. And maybe a bicycle ride.


----------



## gaijin

Have you turned GLONASS On on your tactix Bravo?

*MENU>Settings>System>GLONASS[toggle On]*

I would aslo suggest a 30 minute GPS soak after turnigh on GLONASS - put the watch outside with a clear view of the sky and record a Hike activity for 30 minutes. This will assure the latest satellite data are available to the GPS in the watch.

HTH


----------



## TropicalSauce

Hi, I have been really impressed with the Fenix 3 , with exception that it is not as water proof as it claims to be . I went diving (max depth 18.5m) and the watches failed !! The watch is less than 6months old and Garmin are saying I now need to pay $250 to have it fixed !! Why claim to be water proof when it really isn't !! I feel ripped off .
Disappointing Garmin ..


----------



## Bill R W

gaijin said:


> Have you turned GLONASS On on your tactix Bravo?
> 
> *MENU>Settings>System>GLONASS[toggle On]*
> 
> I would aslo suggest a 30 minute GPS soak after turnigh on GLONASS - put the watch outside with a clear view of the sky and record a Hike activity for 30 minutes. This will assure the latest satellite data are available to the GPS in the watch.
> 
> HTH


Thanks. Yes, I have Glonass on. I will do another GPS soak, as I do not remember whether I turned Glonass on before or after the GPS soak I did when I got the newly exchanged watch.


----------



## Beet

Hello.
I just bought G Fenix 3 Silver Sapphire two days ago. Update to FW 7.0.
Today I run firs time, after exercise GF3 send data through Wi-Fi and after that is completely frozen. GF3 doesn't react to pressing any buttons.
Any idea how to restart it?


----------



## Beet

I found solution. Hold power on/of button long time.


----------



## KiwiWomble

Hi Team, I have been waiting for the last couple of weeks (since i decided to get a new fenix) for them to go on discount...and they have!

will go down tomorrow but i have one question before i do...i'm pretty sure this was decided earlier in the thread but dont have time to go back and check, so...sapphire..yes or no? is it worth it? i see the bracelet as a negative if i'm honest, not a fan of the look and will be getting the leather strap...so the sapphire really needs to be worth it

its $NZ 588 for the standard and $NZ 799 for the sapphire so over $200 bucks more

thoughts please 

ps. brown leather strap with the silver or the grey models?


----------



## gaijin

KiwiWomble said:


> ...sapphire..yes or no? is it worth it?


No, it is not worth it in my opinion. I have the fenix 3 Grey (mineral glass crystal) and tactix Bravo (sapphire crystal) and I find the sapphire crystal slightly more difficult to read under all conditions due to increased reflections on both inner and outer surfaces of the sapphire crystal. It's not enough to be a real problem, but it is noticeable. I have no scratches on either crystal. Finally, sapphire crystals are said to be more scratch resistant, but more likely to shatter upon impact than a mineral glass crystal. If I did seriously impact the crystal, I'd rather wind up with a scratch than a shattered crystal. So, if I had the choice, I'd choose the mineral glass crystal.

HTH


----------



## KiwiWomble

Cheers, got it, charged it, updated the software and loaded the omega seamaster face


----------



## KiwiWomble




----------



## NG111

I finally pulled the trigger and have a F3 HR Sapphire coming here on Saturday. Mine will be on a leather strap and I was thinking of adding one of my rubbers. Anybody know the lug width for a strap mod on this big boy? 22mm?


----------



## gaijin

All fenix series watches use 26mm straps.

HTH


----------



## BullseyePrecision

How do you tell if the fenix 3 is the sapphire model or not? Does it say somewhere on the watch itself? Getting ready to buy a used one and want to make sure I get what the guy is claiming it to be.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

BullseyePrecision said:


> How do you tell if the fenix 3 is the sapphire model or not? Does it say somewhere on the watch itself? Getting ready to buy a used one and want to make sure I get what the guy is claiming it to be.


On non-Sapphire fenix 3 watches like mine, all the numbers on the chapter ring (05, 10, 15, 20, 25, 35, 40, 45, 50 and 55) are the same boldness:










On Sapphire models, the numbers 05, 10 and 15 will be lighter and bolder - different from the rest of the numbers.

Like in this pic:









So, if all the numbers on the chapter ring are the same intensity, it is not a Sapphire model.

An exception is the tactix Bravo which does have a Sapphire crystal, but all the numbers are different (24 hour markers, not minutes) and all the same intensity:










HTH


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Oh wow thanks for the info

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BullseyePrecision

gaijin said:


> On non-Sapphire fenix 3 watches like mine, all the numbers on the chapter ring (05, 10, 15, 20, 25, 35, 40, 45, 50 and 55) are the same boldness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Sapphire models, the numbers 05, 10 and 15 will be lighter and bolder - different from the rest of the numbers.
> 
> Like in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if all the numbers on the chapter ring are the same intensity, it is not a Sapphire model.
> 
> An exception is the tactix Bravo which does have a Sapphire crystal, but all the numbers are different (24 hour markers, not minutes) and all the same intensity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH


Where did you get those straps?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin

BullseyePrecision said:


> Where did you get those straps?


Same strap in both pictures: MiLTAT 26mm 3 Rings Zulu Military Watch Strap 3D Woven Nylon Armband - Matte Gre

HTH


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Does anyone use the fenix 3 with s health?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Mine still getting regular use from running and cycling.


----------



## gaijin

Looks like we shared similar motivation this morning. I already deleted the .fit file from my History, but here's what this morning's ride looks like on the Last Ride Widget:










Can I get spotted a few points for doing mine on a Fatboy?

HTH


----------



## Tiago Torre

Mystro what is the name of that analog watch face?


----------



## Bill R W

I had mentioned in a previous post that my Tactix Bravo tracks from walks in the city were not entirely accurate. They have gotten better and are generally good enough for my purposes. But they still often have me on the wrong side of the road when viewed in GARMIN Connect and GARMIN Basemap. And they jump around a bit (maybe in part because of basic GPS variation or GPS signals bouncing off buildings, hills and trees). Interestingly, the tracks seem to be biased some to the left in the direction of my travel. Maybe just a feature of where I walk.

In the last month or so I have been using the watch to track activities out on a lake -- canoeing, kayaking, hydro-biking (a bicycle on pontoon floats) and pontooning (yes, I know the last one is not human powered). No specific apps for these, so I have done modified versions of the walk app and the paddleboard app to track. (Dedicated apps with their own categories would be nice for this when viewing results in GARMIN Connect and the like.). 

The tracks I get from these activities out on the lake appear to be smoother than the ones I have seen from walking in the city. Less jumping around. Of course, I do not have a road to compare the track to, so this may be fairly subjective. But I do see where I am relative to shore and the islands on the lake. On the water I am generally not near buildings, hills, or trees. So maybe this smoother result is because there are fewer opportunities for the GPS signal to bounce off objects on land.


----------



## kongknudsen

can you help me find the seamster software? it has been removed from the connect-iq store


----------



## gaijin

kongknudsen said:


> can you help me find the seamster software? it has been removed from the connect-iq store


Can you explain what "seamster software" is? I am unfamiliar with it.


----------



## kongknudsen

my mistake it's not a software, but i ment the omega watch skin.


----------



## Doug507

kongknudsen said:


> my mistake it's not a software, but i ment the omega watch skin.


Watch faces are available at the Garmin Connect IQ Store.


----------



## kongknudsen

Doug507 said:


> Watch faces are available at the Garmin Connect IQ Store.


Hello Doug507, i know they are available i the Connect IQ Store, but the Omega, Rolex, Panerai faces is taken off. So maybe someone can help me get them somehow.

Hope there is help in here.

regards


----------



## kongknudsen

Hmmm is there no help out there? I would love to find/download the Omega, Rolex, Panera and IWC watch faces for garmin. Someone must have it so they can share? I really hope for some help in here


----------



## KiwiWomble

https://apps.garmin.com/en-GB/developer/62c0de2d-797e-4c27-b217-f58b0fe81510/apps

This is what your looking for I think, you turn on the omega stuff in the settings

It's last on the list


----------



## kongknudsen

Yes thats the rolex one, great. Maybe you kone ejere to find other brands??


----------



## kongknudsen

kongknudsen said:


> Yes thats the rolex one, great. Maybe you kone ejere to find other brands??


My text should say. Maybe you know where to find these to??

Hope you can help


----------



## kongknudsen

kongknudsen said:


> My text should say. Maybe you know where to find these to??
> 
> Hope you can help


Yes i found it!


----------



## stockae92

Now charged and ready for the weekend


----------



## kongknudsen

Nice face, Can someone tell me how to create these faces. 

Would like to try my self.

Regards


----------



## KROMDOM

disregard


----------



## fcasoli

I prefer to install faces from market, easier


----------



## TimThom

Is it worth buying the HR version or its better to get the older fenix 3 for a better price? Went to an outdoor sports store today and guy told me that the regular fenix 3 will stop getting updates and they would only provide it for the HR one? Is this bs? Cheers! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

The real difference is HR sensor, and sapphire glass for gray version only, evaluate if you need and pay more. 
Software are the same base and evolution with beta firmware in official forum.


----------



## xthine

stockae92 said:


> Now charged and ready for the weekend


Which watch face us this 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Spacecraft interceptor


----------



## Rippa




----------



## stockae92

from my run last night


----------



## ChronoLinks

I'm a little biased, but this is my favorite Fenix 3 setup.


----------



## JamesAtCT

ChronoLinks said:


> I'm a little biased, but this is my favorite Fenix 3 setup.


Is that on a Leatherman Tread?

TOO CLEVER!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Alright after the recent update when I get a text message notification it shows up on the watch with the persons name and the number of messages received. To view the message I have to hit start/stop. Before when I received a message it showed the name and then the message under it without having to hit any buttons on the watch itself. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CBennett

Guys if you have a Gander Mountain near you right now they are having closeout sales. Fenix 3 sapphire with metal band is $240 and the regular non sapphire is $200 NIB


----------



## stockae92

Thanks for the heads up. Sadly, they don't have a store in California


----------

